# Sticky  Let's see your BMC!



## Miiles

So I've been looking around at all the pictures of your nice-shiny-beautiful BMC's, and frankly I've ran out of pictures to look at so I want some more.

So post some pictures of your BMC for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## airedale

*mine*

Here are mine. A 2006 Streetfire SSX used for daily commute to work and training and a 2007 SLT01 used for racing.


----------



## benchpress265

*2004 Bmc Sl 01*

Here is my 2004 BMC SL 01, Full Dura Ace 10 Speed with Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL Wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John

*My commuter*

My new '07 Road Racer, which I use as my commuter:


----------



## estone2

Dr_John said:


> My new '07 Road Racer, which I use as my commuter:


That's one hell of a commuter!


----------



## bentley07

2008 BMC SLC01--Sram Red--Easton wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Miiles

bentley07 said:


> 2008 BMC SLC01--Sram Red--Easton wheels :thumbsup:


!
<3!


----------



## funktekk

bentley07 said:


> 2008 BMC SLC01--Sram Red--Easton wheels :thumbsup:



sweet bike! Two things though, get an ec90 seatpost and cut that steer down


----------



## SIX:am

Just changed my wheels to an American Classic 58. I was going to get the Zipp 404 but I was convinced that these wheels are stiffer and has better hubs than the Zipps. I removed most of the stickers to give it a cleaner look.  Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Miiles

WOOOOW!

Only thing that looks out of place are those cages but that is a beautiful bike!


----------



## SIX:am

Miiles - I know! I just can't find the right set of cages for this bike. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## cxwrench

here's another one...'07 SLC01. SRAM Red crank is on the way, then i'll put the D/A crank on my cx bike.


----------



## knobbietyre

*Cross Machine*

Heres Mine


----------



## Miiles

Any more out there?


----------



## JohnHenry

Miiles said:


> Any more out there?


small contribution


----------



## DavidinNagoya

*New Pro Machine*

I picked up my new SLC01 this morning. As you can see it's an '08 Blue Pro Machine, 90 Campy Chorus, Fulcrum Racing 1's and Deda stem and bars.

The orange Contis were a freebie from a mate who picked them up as a prize from a race. Not sure about the orange, but it's kind of growing on me. May put on another paid of black Contis I've got on my other bike.

Good to see everyone else's BMC pics up - thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Miiles

that is an amazing looking bike.


----------



## Infini

*My Streetfire*

08 Streetfire SSX. Size Medium

- FLIT Leticia Wheels
- SRAM Rival
- 3T Bar & Stem
- Fizik Antares


In the box:











With the wheels it came with: 




































































I've already broken both the original seatpost binder bolts from not paying attention and over-tightening when I was taking the seatpost out a lot for traveling with the bike. 












Being previously used to Traditional (round) bend bars, or the old style Anatomical, these bars are a very welcome change. (3T Ergonova)























I have more recently gotten a set of Zipp 303s and Neuvation C50s,... so I will probably take a few pictures with each set on in the near future. As you can see below with those Carbones, deep wheels look good on this frame!


----------



## JohnHenry

Infini said:


> 08!


Looks very nice! I like the blue (runs off to check bank account).

I will be curious to hear what you think about the ride. I now have over 500 miles on mine. It's a very fun ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## loudog

BMC makes some damn good lookin bikes!!


----------



## Miiles

^ for serious.


----------



## maximum7

Infini, 
How do you like the Flit wheels?


----------



## Infini

JohnHenry said:


> Looks very nice! I like the blue (runs off to check bank account).
> 
> I will be curious to hear what you think about the ride. I now have over 500 miles on mine. It's a very fun ride!:thumbsup:


I like the way it rides a lot... For reference, I've owned the following: 
- 1984 Trek, Low end, Steel
- Cannondale CAD3
- Scatante Aluminum
- Surley LHT
- Colnago Master X Light

In terms of comfort, It's on par with the Colnago (which is a stiff steel frame) and the LHT (which is a different type of bike, so not fair to compare..). Granted, I have different seatpost, saddle, bars and stem on all the bikes... I have used the FLITs on both the Colnago and the BMC. 

It's definitely more comfortable than the CAD3 was, and I don't notice it to be any less stiff.. 





maximum7 said:


> Infini,
> How do you like the Flit wheels?


I like them. The rear wheel did get pretty out of true after only 500 or so miles... I got it trued at the shop, and then the weekend after I swerved off course to avoid a crash and jumped up on the curb. I hit the curb some with the rear wheel, though I don't remember how much (it was 2nd to last lap of race,... heat of the moment and all).... and now it needs to be trued again... Not unridable, but about a 1/4" of travel.

I haven't weighed them but they do feel as light as advertised... They feel a bit stiffer than the other aluminum clincher wheels that I've ridden.. (Mavix CXP 20s,.. 33s,...and Speedcifics)

So, they are cheap and light as advertised... 

In terms of durability,... I have a pair or wheels built by Mike Garcia that are heavier (1,500gm), I can't remember how much they cost... I've ridden these a couple thousand miles. They are more comfortable than the FLITs, and I've never had to true them. 

Still, when it comes to Clinchers, you're hard pressed to find some that are cheaper and lighter than the FLITs. I don't regret buying them.


----------



## Richard Neville

Beautiful machines!

I am looking to upgrade my ride - recreational / centuries / touring 

I have ridden Cervelo RS, Pinarello Prince, Pinarello FP6

How does the Pro Machine compare? Too much bike for me?


----------



## Kenacycle

I received the frameset today from Competitive Cyclists, and I just finished building it up tonight! Man it looks hot!

Surprisingly it doesn't feel as heavy as I thought it would be; at least by just picking it up. I will weigh it to get the exact weight.


----------



## Miiles

i love these bikes.


----------



## lucer0

Dear lord. I've recently decided the Racemaster SLX is all I could ever want in a bike. That picture just reinforces it.


----------



## trunkz22

Lucer0....... I completely agree with you.


----------



## Kenacycle

Here are a few more teasers 

The shape/geometry of the Racemaster is just so sexy. I wish it was full carbon though. Exact weight is 16.9 lbs.


----------



## JohnHenry

kdub said:


> I received the frameset today from Competitive Cyclists, and I just finished building it up tonight! Man it looks hot!
> 
> Surprisingly it doesn't feel as heavy as I thought it would be; at least by just picking it up. I will weigh it to get the exact weight.


stay classy, san diego!


nice build! clean.


----------



## trunkz22

So kind, yet so mean at the same time....


----------



## The Weasel

kdub said:


> ... the Racemaster is just so sexy. I wish it was full carbon though. Exact weight is 16.9 lbs.


Please elaboraote as I just put this bike on the potential list. Does it not ride as well as you anticipated? More harsh than expected? What is the ride difference over a full carbon? Thanks.

Beautiful bike BTW


----------



## Kenacycle

The Weasel said:


> Please elaboraote as I just put this bike on the potential list. Does it not ride as well as you anticipated? More harsh than expected? What is the ride difference over a full carbon? Thanks.
> 
> Beautiful bike BTW



I don't know how it rides yet as I haven't ridden it. I am sure it rides great. I just wish it was full carbon merely so it would be lighter; tis all; nothing more.


----------



## Kenacycle

Just did a 33miles ride on the Racemaster. It's awesome. I honestly don't feel any harshness and rides very smooth. In terms of comfort is it feels pretty much like a full carbon bike. The frame is plenty stiff and tracks very straight

It is 2 lbs heavier than my Cervelo R3 and I probably needed a little bit more wattage to get up to speed than I do with the R3, but that's negligible. Overall I love this Racemaster! It looks fast, it looks hot and so far it rides very well. 
Tomorrow I will be doing a climbing ride, and I can report back on how it climbs and descends as well. Stay tuned


----------



## Miiles

There got to be more pictures out there...


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z

Here is my beautiful BMC Promachine.
Full SRAM RED
Fulcrum Racing Zeros
Zero Gravity Brakes
3T Doric-LTD Seat Post
Specialized Toupe Seat
Crank Brothers 4ti Candy
Nokon Cables
Generic Full Carbon/stem handlebar
KCNC Skewers

She weighs in at 14.3lbs and is fast as hell!


----------



## carbonLORD

*Old pic, need to update....*

I have new Cranks, Bars, Stem and Post on there, (My stuff of course). I want to build another TT bike.

<img src=https://carbonlord.com/Bike/BMComplete.jpg>


----------



## JohnHenry

carbonLORD said:


> I have new Cranks, Bars, Stem and Post on there, (My stuff of course). I want to build another TT bike.


STEALTHY Sweetness!!


----------



## Wildstar87

*Love the blue..*

I'm really hacked off that they discontinued that color for 09..



DavidinNagoya said:


> I picked up my new SLC01 this morning. As you can see it's an '08 Blue Pro Machine, 90 Campy Chorus, Fulcrum Racing 1's and Deda stem and bars.
> 
> The orange Contis were a freebie from a mate who picked them up as a prize from a race. Not sure about the orange, but it's kind of growing on me. May put on another paid of black Contis I've got on my other bike.
> 
> Good to see everyone else's BMC pics up - thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## DTewes

*My new SL 01*

This was a really great deal from my LBS, all Ultegra SL; aside from that there's nothing too fancy - Aksium wheels and Ritchey stem and bars, Fizik Alliante Gamma saddle...


----------



## JohnHenry

DTewes said:


> This was a really great deal from my LBS, all Ultegra SL; aside from that there's nothing too fancy - Aksium wheels and Ritchey stem and bars, Fizik Alliante Gamma saddle...


looks great!

Got any close ups on the seat post arrangement?


----------



## feiwen

mine form dalian china www.bikex.cn


----------



## trunkz22

Feiwen, nice bike! I was thinking of something similar to that one.


----------



## azracer

Just got this built up.....super stoked with the ride and would go so far as to say it beats a lot of my full carbon bikes in many areas....comfort, stiffness, coolness factor


----------



## OveR

*My Streetfire..*

Here is my BMC streetfire....


----------



## Kenacycle

azracer said:


> Just got this built up.....super stoked with the ride and would go so far as to say it beats a lot of my full carbon bikes in many areas....comfort, stiffness, coolness factor



Beautiful. What size is your bike? I like how it's all nicely proportioned.. :thumbsup:


----------



## azracer

kdub said:


> Beautiful. What size is your bike? I like how it's all nicely proportioned.. :thumbsup:


Thanks dude. Size 58

This is my first BMC and its quickly becomming a bike that just may make the "never get rid of list." For an aluminum bike it impresses me more each day and I'm really enjoying the ride it gives. 

How are you liking your Racemaster?


----------



## Bevo Bill

Great looking BMC's all!!!

here's mine built myself for a total of about $1200. 
I love aluminum - even more-so every time I see a fellow racer go down in a crit and shred his new carbon ride....

2007 SSX Large (got it 01/09 cycletofitness.com closeout frame&fork) 
came with EC70 fork & EA50 seatpost
Easton Circuits (EA70 equivalent) 
Ultegra calipers, shifters & Cranks/BB, 
Dura Ace derailleurs/10 spd cassette 12-25 
Selle Italia Flite titanium 
SL pedals
Easton EA50 handlebars
Easton EA70 stem 90
Conti GrandPrix 4000's


----------



## Miiles

Any more out there?


----------



## Bevo Bill

They're all still here, they are all just in awed speechlessness from viewing my stunning streetfire picture ^^^


----------



## MB-BMC

Here is my new pro machine. I finished the build about two weeks ago, but have not been riding it yet because it's been raining, and raining and raining here in Denmark since I completed it  

So instead of riding it today I took a few pics  The stickers on my ZIPP 404 rear wheel had a few scratches on them, so I took them off and actually I think the de-badged wheels look even better with this bike... What's your opinion, should I ''re-badge'' or ''de-badge''..???

As the pics shows the gruppo is Campagnolo super record. The stem/bar is 3T and the saddle is Fizik Antares carbon. The seatpost is the Easton that came with the frameset, but I thought the aluminum head was really ugly and looked out of place on the BMC, so I have painted it black.

I can't wait for some better weather so I can get out and ride this new dream machine...


----------



## trunkz22

Beautiful bike and pictures of ot! I like a bike / wheels with the decals.


----------



## MB-BMC

trunkz22 said:


> Beautiful bike and pictures of ot! I like a bike / wheels with the decals.


Thanks..! I'm really happy with the build - these BMC bikes are indeed special.

I have actually ordered new decals for my rear wheel and I will use the time until they arrive to decide if I will ''de-badge'' or ''re-badge''. On my old bike the ZIPP decals was a definitive plus, but here the graphics on the bike itself is really strong, so the stealthy look of the ZIPP's without the decals is actually quite cool.... hmmmm...


----------



## haydos

Here was mine the day it was first built...










Then after I changed a couple of things...


----------



## SIX:am

Haydos - why did you change your groupset and wheels?


----------



## haydos

Still have the lightweights, I sold the record, bought super record and put that on my colnago eps. Got red for a bargain and wanted to try it out


----------



## SIX:am

Haydos - how do you like the Red so far? I got to try it once on my buddies R3SL, not too bad but I'll still stick with my Campy. How do you like your Lightweights? Are they worth the money?


----------



## haydos

Red Ergo's are great, rear shifting excellent, brakes excellent, front shifting less so. The Stronglight rings made it better, but I think a Dura Ace FD would make it sweet. Even though, I prefer Super Record functionality and ergo's really.

LW's - well they are lightweights! Not flash in crosswinds or that aero, but stiff. I think i'd prefer Bora's. (Bora's were more expensive at the time so I settled on LW's). Yes heavier, but more aero and repairable. The Edge's have been great, although I spend most of my time on Neutron Ultra's on the EPS.


----------



## SIX:am

Haydos - I've always thought that the Lightweights were more expensive than the Bora's. I didn't notice the Stronglight chainrings, they are definitely better looking I think. Overall, your Pro Machine is beautiful!


----------



## jpdigital

JohnHenry said:


> small contribution



The white Speedplay pedals are _a very nice touch._ :thumbsup:


----------



## stickystuff

new frame is home and happy with its siblings.


----------



## crank1979

*My commuter*


----------



## MB-BMC

*New wheels...*

My new Easton EC90 Aero's just arrived and I'm looking forward to some decent weather so I can give them a spin


----------



## swimfan

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!


----------



## trunkz22

I agree, i had to save it...


----------



## Miiles

MB-BMC said:


> My new Easton EC90 Aero's just arrived and I'm looking forward to some decent weather so I can give them a spin


I love that set up, very nice.


----------



## Jlitespeed

*2009 Bmc Slx01*

56cm-Yellow, Sram Red, 53-39 (11-25), Reynolds DV 46C UL, PowerTap, Garmin705, Zipp Contour SL 46cm, Zipp cages, Zipp titanium skewers, Vittoria Corsa EVO CXII tires, Fizik Antares Braided Carbon Saddle and Yokozuna Reaction Cable Kit.


----------



## Miiles

Looks very nice, cool bike.


----------



## grumpyphil

My '07 55cm


----------



## rdubbz




----------



## CliveDS

*2010 Team Machine SLR01*

I have been testing the new bike and will have a review in a few weeks:


----------



## CKanner

Here is my 56cm BMC Road Racer. Sram Rival, Zipp 404 wheels + Sram Red Cassette, Ultegra Crankset and Easton EC70 stem. 

Its been a great bike, but i will be upgrading to a ProMachine this spring. The ProMachine is Black/White and will be full Sram Red + the Zipp 404 from my old frame + Easton EC90 crankset + EC90 aero bars + Yokozuna cables. I'm wicked pumped for next season on my hot new wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## c0d3man

*My old SLT01 rig*

She's old, but still goes well, added a new sibling to her aswell, purchased a Black Streetfire SSX, should be arriving next week. Will post a picture once i put it together.

Glad to see lots of BMC fans out there. I'm certainly one of the fanatics. :thumbsup:


----------



## DI75




----------



## CliveDS

Now! Thats a cool bike.


----------



## c0d3man

Here's the sibling


----------



## Vancemac

Nothing you haven't seen already, but here's my new 2009 SLC01:








It's hardly a weight weenie build, as the frame is well over 1kg, the Deda Zero stem and bars are famously over claimed weights, the cages are plastic (gasp!), and it's _only _Chorus. But even with the alloy clinchers, it is just a touch over 15lbs.


----------



## jpdigital

*wow, just....WOW.*



Vancemac said:


> Nothing you haven't seen already, but here's my new 2009 SLC01:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hardly a weight weenie build, as the frame is well over 1kg, the Deda Zero stem and bars are famously over claimed weights, the cages are plastic (gasp!), and it's _only _Chorus. But even with the alloy clinchers, it is just a touch over 15lbs.


This has got to be the best looking BMC I've seen on this thread. I dunno, there's just something about this one. Everything looks so 'in it's place'.

Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancemac

jpdigital said:


> This has got to be the best looking BMC I've seen on this thread. I dunno, there's just something about this one. Everything looks so 'in it's place'. Good stuff. :thumbsup:


Thanks JP! I've been holding off riding it until I can get a professional fit (for the first time).


----------



## streetfiressx

09 Streetfire SSX black 105 with Spinergy PBO


----------



## Miiles

streetfiressx said:


> 09 Streetfire SSX black 105 with Spinergy PBO


I like it! Any more out there?


----------



## MarvinK

haydos said:


> Here was mine the day it was first built...
> 
> Then after I changed a couple of things...


Definitely looks best with the SRAM parts. I think it looks great, but would look even cooler if you swapped out the tape and hoods for white!


----------



## cwdzoot

What's the weight?


----------



## DI75

My old road Racer with some new parts...Reynolds assault wheelset, sram red crank, 2010 Sram force shifters, brakes, front and rear der. Easton carbon handlebars and seat post, 3T fork and stem ans Selle san marco carbon FX seat...


----------



## c0d3man

Thanks for sharing. How well does she goes in the snow ?


----------



## kstatman

Just finished her up yesterday and am loving this bike!!!

Not sure of the weight but the ride quality is pretty fantastic, smooth and stiff.

sorry for the poor picture quality, guilty of crappy cell phone camera use!


----------



## CliveDS

Love this bike, it's the least expensive bike I own but one of the best.


----------



## JohnHenry

DI75 said:


> My old road Racer with some new parts...Reynolds assault wheelset, sram red crank, 2010 Sram force shifters, brakes, front and rear der. Easton carbon handlebars and seat post, 3T fork and stem ans Selle san marco carbon FX seat...


nicely done.


----------



## JohnHenry

kstatman said:


> Just finished her up yesterday and am loving this bike!!!
> 
> Not sure of the weight but the ride quality is pretty fantastic, smooth and stiff.
> 
> sorry for the poor picture quality, guilty of crappy cell phone camera use!


looks nice.

I just received the same frame from Competitive Cyclist (killer deal!) a few days ago. 

Now, I am busy picking over what bits i am going use for the build.


----------



## c0d3man

Clive, thats because its a BMC, I have an SLT01 Team Machine and the other end of the scale - the SSX Streetfire and you are right - ride quality is great on the BMCs.


----------



## DavidinNagoya

Vancemac said:


> Nothing you haven't seen already, but here's my new 2009 SLC01:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hardly a weight weenie build, as the frame is well over 1kg, the Deda Zero stem and bars are famously over claimed weights, the cages are plastic (gasp!), and it's _only _Chorus. But even with the alloy clinchers, it is just a touch over 15lbs.


Great looking SLC01. And nice choice of componentry, you and I have similar tastes! But I think you've got it in the looks department, that really is a nice looking BMC.


----------



## coupon

*Slr01*

This is my first full carbon frame, and it's smooth.


----------



## tonyzackery

*My baby...just born...less than 2 weeks old.*

Took about 4 months to find and acquire all the parts but she's ready to be flogged in the coming months...


----------



## steve90068

what group do you have on that bike? ive never been so confused looking at a bike before 

absolutely beautiful build by the way!


----------



## MarvinK

Looks like Ultegra with some white paint... everything looks really nice except for the gold brakes. I think white or orange ones would look good. The goldish color doesnt. Sorry.


----------



## tonyzackery

steve90068 said:


> what group do you have on that bike? ive never been so confused looking at a bike before
> 
> absolutely beautiful build by the way!


Thanks for the compliment. BTW, the brakes are indeed orange as are the uber light skewers.

Anyway, the shifters are Ultegra 6700; front and rear derailleurs are Microshift White; the brakes are called "Circus Monkey" (I kid you not) and they're made in Taiwan and branded by a number of companies (Token and Planet X, to name a couple); the fork is by BeOne -got it out of England; cassette and chain and Dura Ace 7800; cranks are by Aerozine (53/44 rings). The Fizik saddle really sets the bike off, IMO.


----------



## JohnHenry

tonyzackery said:


> Took about 4 months to find and acquire all the parts but she's ready to be flogged in the coming months...


damn!
That is hot!!!
IMO, You have set the bar very high...:thumbsup: 

I, mean, really nicely done...I want to bite that look but I am not gonna...maybe


----------



## JohnHenry

JohnHenry said:


> damn!
> That is hot!!!
> IMO, You have set the bar very high...:thumbsup:
> 
> I, mean, really nicely done...I want to bite that look but I am not gonna...maybe


well, hell, I don't even know what kind of fork that might be..


----------



## c0d3man

Wow TonyZachery, thats some BLING you have on your SL01. Nice touch.


----------



## tonyzackery

Thanks.


----------



## velogy

How did Competative ship the bike? Did you have to put the seatpost in? Did it come with a saddle? Sorry for so many questions. Your bike looks fricking georgeous. Thanks
-Velogy


----------



## Kenacycle

velogy said:


> How did Competative ship the bike? Did you have to put the seatpost in? Did it come with a saddle? Sorry for so many questions. Your bike looks fricking georgeous. Thanks
> -Velogy



This should answer your questions


----------



## Vancemac

Kenacycle said:


> This should answer your questions


My BMC (slc01 above) also came from Comp Cyclist, and I will say that the video is 100% accurate and representative of my experience. 

V


----------



## crank1979

tonyzackery said:


> Took about 4 months to find and acquire all the parts but she's ready to be flogged in the coming months...


How do you find the Aerozine cranks? I ran the X-12 i think they were on mymtb for a while and they flexed a lot and wouldn't stay on the bike. The left arm kept falling off.


----------



## tonyzackery

crank1979 said:


> How do you find the Aerozine cranks? I ran the X-12 i think they were on mymtb for a while and they flexed a lot and wouldn't stay on the bike. The left arm kept falling off.


Haven't ridden this bike yet, but I have the same cranks on a couple other road bikes. No worse than anything else I've used (Dura Ace 7800, Ultegra 6600, 105 5500) on the flex front. Concerning the loosening issue, had to torque them down a couple times initially, but after that all's been well...


----------



## alancross

airedale said:


> Here are mine. A 2006 Streetfire SSX used for daily commute to work and training and a 2007 SLT01 used for racing.


what size is the team machine?


----------



## dbrouse

*My new Racemaster...*

Just got my machine built up and took her for a shake down...2009/10 Racemaster SLX01, Campy Record 11 Speed. 


*BMC Racemaster SLX01 - Visualized speed, clever and beautiful*

Delane
http://www.dccorporateheadshots.com


----------



## coupon

dbrouse said:


> Just got my machine built up and took her for a shake down...2009/10 Racemaster SLX01, Campy Record 11 Speed.
> 
> 
> *BMC Racemaster SLX01 - Visualized speed, clever and beautiful*
> 
> Delane
> http://www.dccorporateheadshots.com



Very nice looking photos & bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## thinkink07

Finally got around to taking a couple pics this evening.


----------



## 2002

Old SLT01


----------



## cwdzoot

That's still a cool looking bike.


----------



## velogy

*ProMachine*

Slc01

I tried wrapping the bars in white and using a black saddle. It still looks good this way. I like the ying/yang thing.


----------



## dafocks33

what wheel set do you have on that guy? Good looking machine


----------



## notwist

look like ksyrium elites but i may be wrong


----------



## thinkink07

...or could be Kysirium SL Premiums like the one's on mine a few posts up.


----------



## fee

Just finished it. Another BMC Team Machine from Competitive Cyclist. What a great bike. I am even a little jealous of myself right now


----------



## cwdzoot

Looks great.


----------



## 900aero

velogy said:


> Slc01
> 
> I tried wrapping the bars in white and using a black saddle. It still looks good this way. I like the ying/yang thing.


Great bike. The Ying/Yang is a classic combination.


----------



## alancross

*Here's mine*

Received the frame and fork from CC on friday, built it up over the weekend. Rides fantastic. It's a 57. FSA K-wing bars and K-force stem, bonti race x-lite compact cranks and seatpost, ultegra 6700 gruppo (SRAM red eventually), dura ace cassette, yokuzuna cables (buttery).


----------



## 2002

What a beauty! Need to rack up some miles.


----------



## notwist

Vancemac said:


> My BMC (slc01 above) also came from Comp Cyclist, and I will say that the video is 100% accurate and representative of my experience.
> 
> V


Will they leave the bike at my door if I am at home or do I have to be there to sign for it? Just wanted to know if I should work from home that day..


----------



## dbrouse

I'd work from home (but I do anyway).


----------



## goaliedb

notwist said:


> Will they leave the bike at my door if I am at home or do I have to be there to sign for it? Just wanted to know if I should work from home that day..


I thought they were going to need a signature, but they delivered early the day mine arrived. They did leave without a signature, had it very will hid on the back patio.


----------



## goaliedb

Arrived yesterday!


----------



## alancross

Nice man. Now you gotta slam down that stem! Ditch the spacers.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

Put as many spacer in as you need. It is way more important that you make sure it fits you and your flexibility properly than appease the internet police.


----------



## Jlitespeed

Upgraded the stock BMC fork to the 3T Funda Pro. The newer fork soaks up a lot of harshness but is just as stiff as the stock and lighter!!


----------



## CliveDS

3T fork is a great upgrade to the Racemaster.


----------



## CliveDS

*Marks new ride*

One of the sales guys in my office just built a 2009 Racemaster - SRAM red with Fulcrum crank and Deda cockpit. 

Mavic Ksyrium for training and Reynolds DV46 for racing.


----------



## goaliedb

MarvinK said:


> Put as many spacer in as you need. It is way more important that you make sure it fits you and your flexibility properly than appease the internet police.


Not changing a thing. Took her out for the first ride this morning, the fit is perfect. which is a huge relief. I had some doubts if I had ordered the correct sice


----------



## boneman

*cable adjusters*

What type/brand of derailleur adjusters do you have installed into the downtube inserts?




Jlitespeed said:


> Upgraded the stock BMC fork to the 3T Funda Pro. The newer fork soaks up a lot of harshness but is just as stiff as the stock and lighter!!


----------



## alancross

boneman said:


> What type/brand of derailleur adjusters do you have installed into the downtube inserts?


Those pictured are the jagwire adjusters BMC includes in the frame. They're basically the Jagwire Rocket adjuster with a slighly larger diameter base that goes into the frame. I had a pair of rockets (which are made for STI shifters) that I put into my team machine. Works slick, cost $8.


----------



## boneman

*Thanks*

I was checking out the Jagwire site. Hopefully my LBS in Singapore carrys them!



alancross said:


> Those pictured are the jagwire adjusters BMC includes in the frame. They're basically the Jagwire Rocket adjuster with a slighly larger diameter base that goes into the frame. I had a pair of rockets (which are made for STI shifters) that I put into my team machine. Works slick, cost $8.


----------



## Miiles

Well, it has been a while...there has to be more out there, let's see 'em!


----------



## malanb

need to build it.


----------



## crank1979

With Dura Ace C24 CL wheels.










With Ultegra 6700 tubeless wheelset.


----------



## rudedog55

here is mine, had some custom painting done, it is Amethyst and Nitro yellow, both Chrysler colors from the mid 90's



edit: seat has been changed, and steerer tube has been trimmed, this was brand new no miles, i have about 500 on it now


----------



## knobbietyre

Thats a real head turner. An unusual colour combination, but awesome.

Enjoy it!


----------



## jermso




----------



## trunkz22

Very nice color combo! That is one sweet looking team machine.


----------



## velogy

now that looks good. stick with the fsa cages tho.


----------



## andesman

my slx 01


----------



## tonyzackery

*In Racing livery*

In current racing livery...since first post, went to a deeper drop stem, Easton cranks, carbon clincher wheels, and put on my racing saddle...16.5lbs w/ pedals


----------



## CliveDS

Wow. Both the recent posts look fantastic. BMC makes fantastic looking bikes.


----------



## boneman

*2007 Slc01*

My only carbon frame was a C40 I bought in 2003 when living in London. When I moved to Shanghai, I put it in storage figuring that conditions weren't the best for such a nice bike. After four years riding a Merckx Ex Ti and Colnago Master Olympic, I got the jones again. Tried to find a C40 or C50 in my size but there was always a size or price issue. 

Started looking at the geometry tables and the SLC01 seemed roughly comparable. I ended up getting 2007 on EBay, had my wife ship it from the States to Shanghai. A few months later we were posted to Singapore. Finally got it built up a couple of months ago from a stock of Campag stuff I have lying around. The Soul 2.0C wheels are by a local maker, Sean Wai. The rest is mostly Campag 10spd Record. Probably the only trick bit on the bike is the Parlee FD clamp. I have a Campag UT crank and just got the tool to change one of the bearings which went bad. It's a size 49 and I ride a 52 Colnago. Tires have been changed to Schwalbe Ultremo's. I've ridden Schwalbe's, most Neo Pro Blizzards for about 8 seasons now and they make a quality tire. The Ultremo's are really nice and roads here in Singapore are pretty clean.

Comparison to the Master Olympic and Merckx Ti, it's mostly around weight and responsiveness to pedal input. Compared to the C40, the BB and rear triangle are stiffer and the ride is more solid and lively. The C40, supremely comfortable to ride, perhaps had a ride that is too well dampened. The one thing I really don't like is the internal brake cable run for the rear brake. The liner material is not that firm and the diameter tolerence is pretty tight. I talked to the local BMC dealer in Singapore (they're pretty popular here but nowhere close to Pinarello or Cervelo) and they're never replaced a liner although admit that sometimes, a bit of time is spent fiddling when getting the cable through. Other than that, pleased with the ride, handling and fit. Oh yeah, and price.



Miiles said:


> So I've been looking around at all the pictures of your nice-shiny-beautiful BMC's, and frankly I've ran out of pictures to look at so I want some more.
> 
> So post some pictures of your BMC for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## Leonard

*2010 BMC SLX01 with Dura-Ace 7850 C50*

Was torn between Pinarello FP3 and the SLX01, no contest once the wheels went on!


----------



## ronderman

*Wow - very nice*

That is very nice and I am kicking myself for not picking up that frame when the 09 was on special last year. What year is the frame and what's the weight of the entire rig? Very nice.


----------



## Leonard

ronderman said:


> That is very nice and I am kicking myself for not picking up that frame when the 09 was on special last year. What year is the frame and what's the weight of the entire rig? Very nice.


Thanks mate,

It's a 2010, weight is 5.4kg without wheels, +- 7.4kg all up. Photography is not my strength, which is a little frustrating as this is such a beautiful combination when viewed in person. The C50(s) just work...also the vertical down tube is actually a gray(ish) color which matched well with the Ultegra groupset.

It's not been out due to non-stop rain over here. Hopefully this weekend...

Leonard

[Edit] I've weighted the bike again on another scale that I believe to be more accurate. This has given a slightly higher (8.3 kg /18.2 lbs) but probably more believable figure.


----------



## rudedog55

I had posted this earlier, before i had it really all set, her it is in full race trim, she is mostly done, except for some weight weenie things i will do over the winter as money allows

specs:

BMC SL01 size large
Campy Chorus 10s shifters
Campy Record Compact ft der
FSA Energy 175mm compact cranks
SRAM Force rear Der
11-26 Red Cassette
Profile Design Cobra carbon Bars
Profile Design Stem
58mm Full Carbon Clinchers with Pro Race 3's
Selle Italia SLR XC Gell saddle
Tektro R580 brakes
Jagwire cable/housing, Team Merida Green Front and Black rear
Crank Bros Quattro Road pedals


----------



## Rainbow Grease

tonyzackery said:


> Took about 4 months to find and acquire all the parts but she's ready to be flogged in the coming months...



lord help us all - this is hot to death.::


----------



## tonyzackery

Thanks!


----------



## alancross

Updated from previous pics. Upgrades made: SRAM Red shifters and derailluers, FSA K-Force light crankset, TRP R960 brakeset, Fizik Antares saddle and bar tape, Vittoria Diamante rubbers. Shaved a pound off the sucker and am sitting just under 17.


----------



## JoelS

Here's mine.

It's still new. Set up with...
Chorus
Shimano Pro stem and bars
Currently RaceXLight wheels until the new wheelset arrives
RaceXLight cages
Deda tape
etc....


----------



## NEO Dan

Almost in final form; I'll be swaping the seat for a SSM SKN


----------



## malanb

mine:


----------



## moli

*Mine*

View attachment 204338


----------



## biketaviousmaximus

Mine :thumbsup: 

I'm a bit of a bike pimp........


----------



## 1steve1

they really are nice bikes to ride


----------



## MarvinK

moli said:


> View attachment 204338


Really nice looking--although wish it had SRAM and definitely should be photographed from the drive side. The Soul wheels are a nice touch--look great and very cost-effective.


----------



## MarvinK

rudedog55 said:


> I had posted this earlier, before i had it really all set, her it is in full race trim...


Really sharp bike--but lose the 1995-style tape. Some nice fizik black dual:tape or Lizard Skins Race tape would look great and feels great, too.


----------



## NEO Dan

I'm really enjoying my bike; I've adapted and become really comfortable 
I got caught in a STORM the other day... So here's a little wet BMC pron for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## todor

*my bmc*

the best pics of my bmc edited by my wife!


----------



## trunkz22

todor said:


> the best pics of my bmc edited by my wife!



I don't see any pics.... the suspense is killing me! =]


----------



## stickystuff

wouldnt change a thing


----------



## stevo4

Q: What was the first year of the current frame style of the SLC 01?

I currently have a Scott CR1 with full Dura Ace and was thinking about the SLC frame and using my D/A on it. Any thoughts on what i might pay for a frame set? I don't mind going with an older year of the same style and for that matter, what the used market prices are around.

Thanks!


----------



## houser23

My joy ride


----------



## NEO Dan

houser23 said:


> My joy ride


Hi houser23,
Did you ride the bike with the stock fork much? I'm considering the SLX because it's so much lighter than stock. Can you give me some feedback on the difference in the ride? Thanks


----------



## houser23

Actually the bike shop I ordered the bike from made a mistake and gave me the EC90 SLX instead of the stock fork, so I can't really answer your question. I can tell you though, the EC90 is an awesome lightweight fork that corners like no other.

Jeff


----------



## MB-BMC

Just finished building my new SLR01 Team Machine (replacement of the ProMachine I used to ride)


----------



## CliveDS

Wow thats great looking. Give us a short comparative review.


----------



## Wicked2006

BMC is incredible maker of bicycles. I love their looks.


----------



## PFriscia

That four stroke with lefty is awesome! I didn't realize you could throw a lefty fork on that bike.


----------



## Miiles

MB-BMC said:


> Just finished building my new SLR01 Team Machine (replacement of the ProMachine I used to ride)


Wow. BMC sure knows what they're doing. Nice looking bike.


----------



## biketaviousmaximus

PFriscia said:


> That four stroke with lefty is awesome! I didn't realize you could throw a lefty fork on that bike.


Thanks, it's a 2010 pbr 120mm XL


----------



## uncrx2003

I love my new bike. Did 40 miles this morning and it felt great.


----------



## 88 rex

uncrx2003 said:


> I love my new bike. Did 40 miles this morning and it felt great.


Looks great!! I just ordered mine today (a medium). How do you find the fit? And the Rival spec? I'm currently planning on going with a mix of Force/Rival/Apex. Do you happen to have a weight?

Thanks!


----------



## uncrx2003

88 rex said:


> Looks great!! I just ordered mine today (a medium). How do you find the fit? And the Rival spec? I'm currently planning on going with a mix of Force/Rival/Apex. Do you happen to have a weight?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks. I also got a medium. I used their fit calculator to approximate the fit. I'm 5'8 155lbs and I feel like the bike fits me really good. I may need a slightly shorter stem. Man, you'll love this bike. It's really fast. I'm not sure about the weight but it's light. I'm getting a professional fit in 2wks once I put more miles on the bike. As far as SRAM, this is the first time that I have used SRAM and I really like it. Shifting is extremely smooth. I ordered my bike with a compact crank and it's awesome.


----------



## NEO Dan

88 rex said:


> Looks great!! I just ordered mine today (a medium). How do you find the fit? And the Rival spec? I'm currently planning on going with a mix of Force/Rival/Apex. Do you happen to have a weight?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Rex?,
How tall are you? I'm 5'10" 175lbs and my measured inseam is 34"; I run the post at near full extension on the large size frame. These frames are a COMPACT race geometry. 

I also ordered from Competive Cyclist, Andrew was great to work with. 

Here's the list of things I changed on my build:

FSA Wing Pro Compact Bars 44cm width
Yokozuna Reaction Cable and Housing set
Shimano Cassette; ultimately I went with the 12-23 as it has the best ratios, the comfortable 18t cog is missing from most other cassettes. I may swap in an 11t top gear 
I was looking at Apex untill I ran the numbers, for fun go plug in the #'s and look up how incredibly slow you'll be able to go up hill with the Apex Billy Goat Drive(TM) :blush2: https://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/
Apex 11-32 ratios: 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 22, 25, 28, 32. 
Ultegra CS-6700 12-23: 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23. 
I have the Rival compact 50-34, and I can climb stuff with this that'll make you want to turn back when you see it :cryin: 

I'd also recommend to upgrade to the OEM DuraAce CN7900 chain they have; it's just better.
The Arundel Geko Grip bar tape is a nice alternative, although now I want to put some Fizik Gel pads under it. 

I also had my own seat and wheels; I picked up the Easton R4 EA90 SLX for $400 from Performance Bike, IMO they were a nice upgrade for $150 over the EA50's. Cutting ~240g rotating mass for that money is a no-brainer. 
Currently they are $469, but you can get 20% back for future purchases and free 2nd day FedEx if you join the "Team Performance" program for $20.

Ultimately after ~700 miles I have no regrets, now that I've recovered from the disappointment of finding that the frame and wheels are both made in Taiwan. 
The Bike is ~18lbs.
Pictures are at post 154 & 161

I ride a couple 30-40mi group rides a week and sneak a couple extra 20-30 milers in on my own usually. Stats since I've put a Garmin 500 on the bike:


----------



## 88 rex

Thanks guys! I'm just shy of 5'10" with an inseam of 32" and 150ish lbs. I forgot to mention that I bought the frame only, so I'll have a fresh start and I have access to employee pricing on parts. This will be race bike and I'm looking for a very aggressive set-up so I'm hoping the medium will get me there. My thoughts were Rival shifters and rear derailleur, Force crank, Apex brakes and front derailleur. Not totally sure on the brakes, but I think the rest is the way I'd like it build up. Already have a Fizik Antares, and am probably going Ritchey stem and bars (maybe white). 

Won't be built up for a long while though, but I'm definitely going to make sure I have enough seat post. With a 2" shorter inseam and the 2" shorter seat tube, I should be pretty close your set-up Neo.


----------



## NEO Dan

uncrx2003 said:


> Thanks. I also got a medium. I used their fit calculator to approximate the fit. I'm 5'8 155lbs and I feel like the bike fits me really good. I may need a slightly shorter stem. Man, you'll love this bike. It's really fast. I'm not sure about the weight but it's light. I'm getting a professional fit in 2wks once I put more miles on the bike. As far as SRAM, this is the first time that I have used SRAM and I really like it. Shifting is extremely smooth. I ordered my bike with a compact crank and it's awesome.


Hi,
I started out with the stem up; and then I got a shorter stem because I felt too stretched out, but that put the bars close to my knees. You might try and flip the stem over and move the seat forward, you may be surprised at how much more comfortable it can be to take some weight/pressure off your wrists and shoulders. If that is better then start moving the stem down. If it is worse then you might consider the larger frame with the stem in the down position; I think this is ultimately what will happen when you go to get your fit.


----------



## NEO Dan

88 rex said:


> Thanks guys! I'm just shy of 5'10" with an inseam of 32" and 150ish lbs. I forgot to mention that I bought the frame only, so I'll have a fresh start and I have access to employee pricing on parts. This will be race bike and I'm looking for a very aggressive set-up so I'm hoping the medium will get me there. My thoughts were Rival shifters and rear derailleur, Force crank, Apex brakes and front derailleur. Not totally sure on the brakes, but I think the rest is the way I'd like it build up. Already have a Fizik Antares, and am probably going Ritchey stem and bars (maybe white).
> 
> Won't be built up for a long while though, but I'm definitely going to make sure I have enough seat post. With a 2" shorter inseam and the 2" shorter seat tube, I should be pretty close your set-up Neo.


Interesting choice on Apex parts. Those Apex breaks have room for the BIG 28c tires, but one thing I found about the BMC is that it wouldn't take a 25c tire; it'll rub at the top.


----------



## uncrx2003

NEO Dan said:


> Hi,
> I started out with the stem up; and then I got a shorter stem because I felt too stretched out, but that put the bars close to my knees. You might try and flip the stem over and move the seat forward, you may be surprised at how much more comfortable it can be to take some weight/pressure off your wrists and shoulders. If that is better then start moving the stem down. If it is worse then you might consider the larger frame with the stem in the down position; I think this is ultimately what will happen when you go to get your fit.



Well, I got the professional fit today. It feels really good after the fit. He said the seat was too low and he raised it prob about 1 cm. The stem was 2 cm too long so we switch out for a shorter stem. After looking at the bike now, the seat is definitely much higher than the handle bars. He said that since I was more flexible he wants me to be in more of a "race" fit to get more aero. I pedal on the trainer at the shop for 30 mins and it felt really comfortable.


----------



## NEO Dan

I now return you to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## NEO Dan

:idea: SS RR BMC


----------



## Rainbow Grease

haha nice ss...


----------



## NEO Dan

Thanks man! Everyone else is up in arms.


----------



## ultraman6970

Interesting, i like it


----------



## Camikaze

*2011 racemachine RM01*

Absolutely shameful that my profile history proves I am five times more likely to post when I have a new bike to show off...


----------



## wrenchy54110

*Nice Upgrade....*

I had a paint warranty issue with my SLT01 so BMC upgraded me to this. I couldn't be happier although my riding ability can't do it justice.


----------



## STARNUT

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonperryphoto/5049335507/sizes/o/in/photostream/

:devil: 

Starnut


----------



## NEO Dan

STARNUT said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonperryphoto/5049335507/sizes/o/in/photostream/
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Starnut


 Fork U dude, U sux :cryin: 








 j/k, that's aw$ome :thumbsup:


----------



## Echo

That looks JUST like the TT01 that was on display at the BMC booth at Interbike! Very hot!

That being said, here is my new acquisition. I absolutely love it! Buying the setback streampost soon!










Sorry for the blurry photo, but I blame the Iphone...


----------



## STARNUT

That beacuse it IS the bike that was on display at the booth. That pic, however, nowhere near IB. 

Starnut


----------



## jellybone

*2009 Bmc Slx01*

Super Stiff bike, I think the best value for money frame out there!


----------



## CliveDS

I agree with you Jellybone. It's great value and looks great as well.


----------



## Bikedave1234

*2009 Slt01*

This is my 2009 SLT01.


----------



## uncrx2003

I see some members on here with the '09 roadracers that have upgraded their fork to the Easton EC90 SLX. How much of an improvement is that over the stock ones? I was wondering if I should upgrade too.


----------



## tidi

*nice wheels,,,*



crank1979 said:


> With Dura Ace C24 CL wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Ultegra 6700 tubeless wheelset.


can you report on the ride characteristics of both sets?


----------



## NEO Dan

uncrx2003 said:


> I see some members on here with the '09 roadracers that have upgraded their fork to the Easton EC90 SLX. How much of an improvement is that over the stock ones? I was wondering if I should upgrade too.


I put an EC90 Aero on my SL01. If you are looking to cut weight and vibration at the front end it is effective. To my knowledge the EC90 Aero is the stiffest fork in the EC series and the EC90 SLX is the noodle of the group, the SLX was discontinued because of this so beware. Even the EC90 Aero has some steerer flex in the head tube, it works on the SL01 just fine, but on my SLX01 it would not hold a line in a turn. 



> What size frame do you ride?


Edit: I see now that you have a medium


----------



## crank1979

tidi said:


> can you report on the ride characteristics of both sets?


I put the C24 CLs back on last weekend for the first time in a few months. The DA wheels feel brilliant. The Ultegras definitely feel a little more solid, but they are both very comfortable. The Michelin Pro3 Race tyres do not feel anywhere near as nice as the Hutchinson Fusion 3 tyres. I'm hoping Shimano do the C35 in a tubeless version, otherwise I'll go for the C24 TL wheelset and get the best mix of comfort, stiffness and ease of use from the C24 range.


----------



## DarkoBWM

For those of you with the SLR01, how do you like it so far? I'm thinking about buying one but would like to hear some reviews first. And how much did you pay?


----------



## burl81

*SLX 01 Race Master*


----------



## coupon

DarkoBWM said:


> For those of you with the SLR01, how do you like it so far? I'm thinking about buying one but would like to hear some reviews first. And how much did you pay?



I have been riding it since Feb, 2010. It's very solid and well balanced bike. I think it's more a climber than a spinter, which is perfect match with my hilly surrounding.


----------



## dadoflam

NEO Dan said:


> I put an EC90 Aero on my SL01. If you are looking to cut weight and vibration at the front end it is effective. To my knowledge the EC90 Aero is the stiffest fork in the EC series and the EC90 SLX is the noodle of the group, the SLX was discontinued because of this so beware. Even the EC90 Aero has some steerer flex in the head tube, it works on the SL01 just fine, but on my SLX01 it would not hold a line in a turn.
> 
> 
> Edit: I see now that you have a medium


Put an Edge Composites fork on it - either the 1.0 road (272g actual on my bike) or the 2.0 road - which would be in the 350g range - the steering and stiffness difference over the SLX is significant - as would the weight reduction over the SLC01 standard item. Not sure what the latter weighs but I would guess over 500g if it like the mk 1 Racemaster fork.


----------



## NEO Dan

That fork goes well with your SLC01, though I think personally I'd be better off to skip a $600 upgrade and sell the frame to fund a 2011 RM01 in the Gulf Racing colors. I've got a Deda BlackFin on the SLX01 ATM and it is behaving quite well.


----------



## nismosr

burl81 said:


>



what size is your slx01


----------



## NEO Dan

nismosr said:


> what size is your slx01


I think it's a 52, if you look above the chainring you will see the #2


----------



## NEO Dan

*Stars and Stripes*

Outside outfitters is blowing out 09' SLX01 in size 54 for $1572.99 with a $400 instore credit and free shipping , note the pic is of a larger size
Here is a link to a pic of my SLX01 in 54 for a proportion comparison.


----------



## ron.corleone

*My Road Racer on ICE*

My Road Racer on the trainer til Spring


----------



## NEO Dan

Better than hanging out in a bath house, capiche


----------



## NEO Dan

It's almost 60° here and 3 MPH wind, time to go ride


----------



## veloci1

*2010 SLX01 Stars and Stripes*

I love this bike. very well mannered and it does everything great. some might say it is heavy, but, i do not feel that.


----------



## NEO Dan

Don't be such a tease, bigger pic please


----------



## dadoflam

my black beauty - 
2007 SLC01 (and a lot of sanding watching the TdF) 
Edge Composite 1.0 fork 
LW Standard c's
Di2
Ax Morpheus cranks
THM Fibula brakes
Pro Stealth bars
BTP cages
SMP Composite saddle


----------



## justnick




----------



## NEO Dan

justnick said:


> https://C:\Users\owner\Pictures\Photo0212.jpg


:idea: your going to have to upload the pic as an attachment or better yet get a free photobucket account

https://photobucket.com/


----------



## justnick

tonyzackery said:


> Took about 4 months to find and acquire all the parts but she's ready to be flogged in the coming months...



WOW... That is SEXY, mate


----------



## justnick

haha, I was experimenting. I just have to resize the images. They were too large.


----------



## justnick

haha, I was experimenting. I just have to resize the images. They were too large. Flickr all the way!!  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/ <<<---- Link to more. Not sure if they'll upload right on here.


----------



## NEO Dan

*Viola*


----------



## justnick

NEO Dan said:


>




Thanks!


----------



## _Forza_

Pretty recent image..the only big difference is that it now has Speedplay Zero/Ti pedals on it now.

- 2010 53cm Black/White (I've got a 2k miles on it since August)
- Full Red Group
- Easton ALU/CF Cockpit
- Fizik Arione CX Braided CF Saddle
- Arundel Mandible Matte Carbon Cages


----------



## CliveDS

_Forza_ said:


> Pretty recent image..the only big difference is that it now has Speedplay Zero/Ti pedals on it now.
> 
> - 2010 53cm Black/White (I've got a 2k miles on it since August)
> - Full Red Group
> - Easton ALU/CF Cockpit
> - Fizik Arione CX Braided CF Saddle
> - Arundel Mandible Matte Carbon Cages


One of the best bikes from 2010 no doubt.


----------



## alancross

*Upgrades complete*

Can't think of anything I'd change (for now)


----------



## Local Hero

*off topic... *



NEO Dan said:


> :idea: SS RR BMC


You're not alone. 










$500 on craigslist. 
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/2091515615.html

BMC SL01 56cm Fixed Gear (2009) aluminium frame with carbon 
seatstays and carbon Easton EC70 fork.. 175mm 
Campagnolo cranks with Campy chorus bottom bracket. Fizik Aliante 
saddle. Cane Creek Brake levers with Campy Veloce front brake. new 
white handlebar tape


I'd buy it in 53 or 54.


----------



## nismosr

here's my 09 SLX01 bad cell phone pic


----------



## SIX:am

Nismo - did you get rid of your R3?


----------



## nismosr

SIX:am said:


> Nismo - did you get rid of your R3?


yes I actually sold it .


----------



## AvantDale

Thats a great looking SLX. :thumbsup:


----------



## johng723

Here's my SLX with my new red gruppo (force front derailleur and brakeset)
View attachment 219189


----------



## andym

Here's my SLC01 built up with Red. Once I get to ride it outdoors more I'll trim the steerer tube.


----------



## jathanas

*Slr 01*

Some great pics on this thread...



















I've meant to post this since I bought the bike in July. It's a great ride, especially on Australia's rough B roads.

Cheers, J


----------



## looigi

Here's my new (~3 week old) SLR01 in the tub getting a bath after a pre-snowstorm ride on sanded and salted roads. We're due to get a foot or two so I'm not sure how long it will be before I get to ride it again. You can see the snow out the windows...


----------



## cinelliguy

*2009 BMC Team SLT01*

This is my BMC Team SLT01, ROL wheels, SRAM Force group, Zero Gravity brakes, Koobi saddle, Winwood Road Scholar bar. Great bike.


----------



## JessP

*Rm01*

Some finishing touches still to come but rode nice today...


----------



## andesman

Some upgrades to my slx, cant get enough of this bike


----------



## c0d3man

I love seeing the different configuration that we all come up with our much loved "BMC" frames.

Thanks for sharing the great pics. Keep them coming! :thumbsup: 

View attachment 221771


----------



## c0d3man

Camikaze said:


> Absolutely shameful that my profile history proves I am five times more likely to post when I have a new bike to show off...


 this looks very sexy, any more bmcporn? SLR01 perhaps ?


----------



## 88 rex




----------



## FatGut1

c0d3man said:


> I love seeing the different configuration that we all come up with our much loved "BMC" frames.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the great pics. Keep them coming! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 221771


SWEET SWEET SWEET!!!


----------



## andesman

slx o1 54 cms, record w boras


----------



## FatGut1

Wanted one for years and finally got it a couple of days ago.


----------



## malanb

I like this red color scheme with silver and titanium. The red is like infrared. Looks better live.


----------



## ultraman6970

andesman said:


> slx o1 54 cms, record w boras



Simply beautiful.


----------



## andesman

*slx01, record, reynolds*


IMG_8448-2 by willy gil, on Flickr


IMG_8452 by willy gil, on Flickr


IMG_8458 by willy gil, on Flickr


----------



## nismosr

Nice build and great lighting on the pictures.


----------



## STARNUT

Starnut


----------



## AvantDale

Nice SLR!

How do you like the Zipp stem? I recall that you had a Deda on your SS6. Is there a reason you switched stems, or was it a cosmetic thing?


----------



## roadradrhino

Just put this together and love it. Rides like a dream!


----------



## CliveDS

Wow thats a great looking BMC


----------



## parpraks

*sick BMC roadrashdino!*

What camera do you use as well?


----------



## roadradrhino

It's a polaroid


----------



## STARNUT

AvantDale said:


> Nice SLR!
> 
> How do you like the Zipp stem? I recall that you had a Deda on your SS6. Is there a reason you switched stems, or was it a cosmetic thing?



I like it.


Cosmetic is the least of my worries. The Deda was a -8º 120 while this is a 130 -6º. The HT on the SLR is 153 while the super was/is 140. I need to be out a little further. The other reason I chose the Zipp is....... I have them all in stock at the shop :lol:. No shame in my game. 

It turned out well though

Starnut


----------



## AvantDale

I noticed that the BMC's have a "longer" front triangle than Cannondale.

I ride a 52cm System Six, its got a 53.5cm TT and a 12cm HT. If I go by those numbers, it would put me on a 50cm RM01. According to their site...my height of 5' 8" (30 inseam) would put me in between the 50 and 53. I'm running the 1.5cm top cap along with a .5cm spacer. My stem is a 100mm Deda SC. The HT on the 53 RM01 seems really tall at 15.3. Which size would I go with?


----------



## STARNUT

Stack and reach. Mines a 53 and Im 6'0". As a general rule, BMC run 'bigger' than their claimed size.


Starnut


----------



## looigi

STARNUT said:


> Stack and reach. Mines a 53 and Im 6'0". As a general rule, BMC run 'bigger' than their claimed size.


They conform to the dimensions specified in the geometry table. That are not bigger than that, nor are they smaller.


----------



## nOOky

Just got my 2010 Pro Machine today. It's a 59cm, I'm 6'0" with a 35" inseam and it fits great. I measured my old Trek and it is within 12mm of that 59cm frame in the important dimensions so I would say the frame sizes seem to run close to "normal". I prefer a frame with a longish top tube and a shorter seat post though, tastes may differ. I am not an upright old-guy type of rider 
It came with Mavic Aksiums, I suspect I'll leave those on for training and put my Ksyriums SL's on for faster rides or races. I may also buy another wheel set this spring.
It needs pedals (Ultegras on order) yet, bottle cages, and a seat bag and it's ready to roll. Probably try it on the trainer this weekend, although I have another bike for that.
I love the red, it's a departure from my usual plain old black.


----------



## justind01

STARNUT said:


> Starnut


Starnut, I've seen so many of your posts here in the BMC forum and just realized who are when I saw the sticker and shop reflection. I've brought my SLT01 in before for service and came in last weekend looking for a CX02. 

Beautiful SLR, what's the weight down to now?


----------



## STARNUT

:hand:

Don't tell anyone........



the bike is 13.6 or 13.8 in the pic. 

Don't forget about Free Beer Fridays outa' the keg-o-rater. We always have a keg of fresh Marshall's something or other.

Starnut


----------



## rudedog55

STARNUT said:


> :hand:
> 
> Don't tell anyone........
> 
> 
> 
> the bike is 13.6 or 13.8 in the pic.
> 
> Don't forget about Free Beer Fridays outa' the keg-o-rater. We always have a keg of fresh Marshall's something or other.
> 
> Starnut


What wheels do you have there?? they are really nice!!

Great looking bike!!


----------



## malanb

*slc01 2010*

it rides very nice. scale says 7.3


----------



## STARNUT

Edge/Enve 1.68 on M5 hubs

STarnut


----------



## philbee

this is my recent Team Machine 2010
Size 55
I'm 5 ft 10 (1m77) , inseam 33, 5 inch ( 85 cm)

great ride ... and very comfortable 

I'm riding Vittoria Pave on training wheels at the moment but can't wait to put the easton EA 90 slx wheels back on again.


----------



## looigi

Nice! Looks just like mine, also a 55. I'm a shade under 5' 10" and have an 84 cm inseam.


----------



## BMCUSA

Team Machine -


----------



## rudedog55

BMCUSA said:


> Team Machine -




BLLLIIINNNGGG

nice bike, that is some serious Saddle to bar drop, good on you!! Love the wheels

thanks for posting it


----------



## malanb

I like the slr01 but looks silly in mi size.


----------



## ron.corleone

*My stable*

2009 BMC TT02 Time Machine
Sram Force Grouppo
Sram 55/42 Chain Rings
Vision Aero bars
Zipp 900 Rear Carbon dimple disc rear wheel
HED trispoke front Wheel

2009 BMC SL01 Road Racer
Ultegra 6600 Grouppo
Fizik Aliante Saddle 
Rtchey stem and Bars
Mavis Ksyrium Elite Wheels
ROX 9.0 Bike Computer
Precision Xtra Glucose Meter


----------



## looigi

BMCUSA said:


> Team Machine -


Holy cow. That looks like a 55. With that seat height and loooonnnggg stem you must be like 6'6" or something...


----------



## STARNUT

Uh oh.... I just figured out who BMCUSA is... 

Starnut


----------



## ron.corleone

looigi said:


> Holy cow. That looks like a 55. With that seat height and loooonnnggg stem you must be like 6'6" or something...



maybe he has long arms.....lol


----------



## BMCUSA

Race Master -


----------



## Flanners

My BMC SLCO1 Full DA 7900


----------



## nOOky

Nice looking bike indeed!


----------



## Flanners

Cheers for the vote matey!


----------



## ultraman6970

Anybody has the new road racer?? Haven't heard a single word of it since came out to the market.


----------



## Happywolfie

*BMC Team Machine SLT01*

Here's my SLT01 bought last year in a closeout sale. Am waiting for new stem, cables and wheels to upgrade it, and will only cut my steerer tube then.


----------



## looigi

Nice! The color coordinated bottles and cages are a bit much though. Lot's of little girlie lights too. How about some bar streamers?


----------



## rudedog55

I posted this up last year, and since then i have made some modifications.

changed out were:

Bars to SLK compact
Stem to SLK with the Cannondale green lettering
Wrap to Lizzard Skin
Brakes to Planet X CNC's
Cranks to Flucrum 172.5's
Pedals to Green quattro's from interbike 2007 (says os right on the pedal, lol)
shifters from 2008 Chorus to 2010 Centaur carbon

what can i say, I like lime green and purple.

I have posted before and after pics, please let me know how much you like or hate it, lol

oh and it weighs in at 16.5lbs in race trim, 17.5 training trim and is a size large


----------



## cpark1971

ultraman6970 said:


> Anybody has the new road racer?? Haven't heard a single word of it since came out to the market.


Just bought mine Feb 21st at LBS. Haven't fully tested. Only ridden it twice less than 2 miles... just around the neighborhood... sigh... so busy at work. Will test it this weekend.
Early analysis... a bit too much bike for my level, but it absolutely rocks. Have to get use to the responsiveness... which reacts on demand. It is quick and fast. Has all stock parts.. full Ultegra.

Link to photos:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5372570/2011 SL01.zip


----------



## ultraman6970

Thanks, can tell what u mean of your level based in the set bike set up, flip the stem man, that bike doesnt deserve look like a 300 bucks trek. The saddle level needs revision.

Based in your comments looks like it rides similar to the old model, quick SOB bike. Have the previous model and wanted to know if there is a difference in the riding. The price is pretty high also and i really needs to think about the change to a carbon frame, but so far the previous model rocks.

Keep us posted please... what u were riding before?

Thanks...

UMan.


----------



## cpark1971

ultraman6970 said:


> Thanks, can tell what u mean of your level based in the set bike set up, flip the stem man, that bike doesnt deserve look like a 300 bucks trek. The saddle level needs revision.
> 
> Based in your comments looks like it rides similar to the old model, quick SOB bike. Have the previous model and wanted to know if there is a difference in the riding. The price is pretty high also and i really needs to think about the change to a carbon frame, but so far the previous model rocks.
> 
> Keep us posted please... what u were riding before?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> UMan.


I will eventually fine tune it as I break it in. I reversed the stem for comfort (I'm a LITTLE overweight) and will turn it back around when I get serious in my training for the MS150. My level is "beginner" as in I used to just ride recreationally on my mountain bike and rode a 20 yr old Bianchi road bike my son bought several years ago to commute to college to get a feel for it. I only started riding early 2010. Rode less than 10 miles weekend. Only recently, last few months, did I put additional miles for the sake of training mentality. Instead of purchasing an entry level bike, I opted for a high end entry level full carbon. Figure I'll probably ride it for years but my friends warned me that I will soon be upgrading once I get into it more than just as a hobby... so we'll see.

Design / aesthetic wise is what caught my attention first. Then after trying out the bike, I didn't need to think any longer. Bought it for 3300 + 100 for Look pedals.
I'm not sure what the previous model felt like but this bike is just under 16 lbs out of the box so I believe that is the main difference (probably lighter if I custimize it). I'm sure the previous model is just as good, but this one was love at first site. I tried out a Specialized Allez and didn't fit well.
More to come after this weekend. Plan to try about 30 miles on it.


----------



## malanb

what you got wrong is the saddle tilted that much. I dont know how you dont slide forward, beside putting loads of preassure to your arms shoulder and upper back


----------



## malanb

what you got wrong is the saddle tilted that much. I dont know how you dont slide forward, beside putting loads of preassure to your arms shoulder and upper back


----------



## ultraman6970

Well im overweight too but my background was serious track racing, I picked the bmc because was the best bang for the buck, bad ass fast machine, You can move the stem upper 1 or 2 spacers and flip it, the problem with stem like that is that the handling sucks, it gets erratic like an old lady driving. So probably if you thnk the steering is fast if you flip it the steering will get more assertive than before.

The saddle is way off, hope u have a level. Doubt you will change the frame anyday soon tho. I want to change mine for the carbon but since have no idea how good it is compared with the previous year, probably it wont worth it. In a matter of fact sold my Kuota that was a terrific ride because i left it aside after using the road racer.

In specialized u need to go high end or what u get is just another bike to go down the road, the problem is that u got a serious mofo racing machine and probably even some colnago or pinarello models wont get even near to the one u have right now.

wish the new one came in better colors, well thats life 

Cheers


----------



## cpark1971

ultraman6970 said:


> ...the problem with stem like that is that the handling sucks, it gets erratic like an old lady driving. So probably if you thnk the steering is fast if you flip it the steering will get more assertive than before.
> 
> The saddle is way off, hope u have a level. Doubt you will change the frame anyday soon tho....
> ... the problem is that u got a serious mofo racing machine and probably even some colnago or pinarello models wont get even near to the one u have right now.


My problem is that I haven't had any issues with the saddle sloped like that and that is mostly because I have only been a recreational rider and haven't ridden long distance. I never had issues with my shoulder, arms, or back. I only started sloping my saddle forward was because of the.. crunch pressure to my "franks and beans"
I have gotten used to it a bit and have moved the saddle up just a tad so that I ride on the back part of the saddle and my butt will bear most of the weight and easy up on my beans. It's more level now but just a slight tilt. My friend suggested that I should shop and try other saddles so that's another chore down the road.
I am sure I will be making more adjustments as I get used to my form when riding long distance... flipping the stem too.
I agree with everything you said. The bike is for competition level riders. I thought "entry level carbon bike" and said great... it's perfect for me. Now I feel like a 10 yrs old trying to wield a 20 pound hammer into battle. I can't help it though. The bike looks and rides great. I will master it. I love the naked carbon look with the irregularity spots on the frame. It feels more... "raw"


----------



## ultraman6970

Wonder if you ride like having flat bars.  well nice ride


----------



## 2wheelsonly

*Race Machine and R3-SL*

Just added BMC Race Machine to the stable pictured here with her older sister. EA90 SLX wheels added along with SRAM Red cassette.










Here's how the Race Machine looked with the stock wheels/cassette.


----------



## Diabolik

*slc01*

Just built up with dura ace and fulcrum zero


----------



## wrr1020

My 2010 Pro Machine. Will be upgrading the wheelset soon, just not sure which ones as of yet.


----------



## nOOky

https://bikesoul.com/2009/images/stories/wheeldivision/s2pic4.jpg 

here ya go


----------



## ultraman6970

So? which one rides better? 



2wheelsonly said:


> Just added BMC Race Machine to the stable pictured here with her older sister. EA90 SLX wheels added along with SRAM Red cassette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how the Race Machine looked with the stock wheels/cassette.


----------



## wrr1020

nOOky said:


> https://bikesoul.com/2009/images/stories/wheeldivision/s2pic4.jpg
> 
> here ya go


I'm actually looking at Soul for my next wheelset. I'm leaning towards the C4.0's.


----------



## kevbowong

My new Racemachine RM01 with full SRAM Red and Stans Alpha 340/Chris King wheelset.


----------



## looigi

kevbowong said:


> My new Racemachine RM01 with full SRAM Red and Stans Alpha 340/Chris King wheelset.


Really nice looking! What's she weigh?


----------



## kevbowong

haven't officially weighed it but with factory built stans "team" wheelset, competitive cyclist has it at 6616 grams or about 14.5 pounds.


----------



## moof

my slt01 in various states. soon i will be riding the slr01.


----------



## Flewbags

Thanks Dan.

Just finished building my RM01 - now ready for a thrashing at the weekend!! - A few poo pics on my mobile. Once I'm sure about the bar position I'll trim the steerer tube. Will take some better shots when I have my camera.


----------



## NEO Dan

Flewbags said:


> Struggling to get pics on here - any tips?


:idea: keep trying, something different though
https://www.photobucket.com/


----------



## Flewbags




----------



## NEO Dan

Flewbags said:


> Thanks Dan.
> 
> Just finished building my RM01 - now ready for a thrashing at the weekend!! - A few poo pics on my mobile. Once I'm sure about the bar position I'll trim the steerer tube. Will take some better shots when I have my camera.


I changed the url tags to img...


----------



## vthee

*my new bmc slr01*

this is my new 2011 BMCSLR01... 

Sram red with Easton ec90 aero wheels.

<a target="_blank" href="https://img42.imageshack.us/i/20110321at151129.jpg/"><img src="https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6453/20110321at151129.th.jpg" border="0"/></a><br>
<a target="_blank" href="https://img852.imageshack.us/i/20110321at151134.jpg/"><img src="https://img852.imageshack.us/img852/7557/20110321at151134.th.jpg" border="0"/></a><br>
<a target="_blank" href="https://img690.imageshack.us/i/20110321at151140.jpg/"><img src="https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/1936/20110321at151140.th.jpg" border="0"/></a><br>
<a target="_blank" href="https://img692.imageshack.us/i/20110321at151148.jpg/"><img src="https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9259/20110321at151148.th.jpg" border="0"/></a><br>


----------



## looigi

vthee said:


> this is my new 2011 BMCSLR01...


Wow. That looks incredibly sharp with those Eastons...


Here's mine, in all its Fredly splendor (tail light, head light, seat bag, pump, Garmin). With the days getting longer I'll be able to lose the lights.


----------



## BMCUSA

Other SLR01 set-up option.


----------



## waydown

*Fresh Build*

Newest addition to the family! I am a very proud papa. 

2009 BMC PRO MACHINE
SRAM FORCE GROUPSET
MAVIC KSYRIUM K10 WHEELSET


----------



## looigi

From the pix it looks like your front brake pads are riding a bit low on the rim. Optical illusion or just not set yet?


----------



## waydown

No illusion. Unfortunately caught after the photo session. But thanks for pointing out.


----------



## SKIBUMM

Just took it for its breakin run last night and WOW it is nice.


----------



## jbowman

Have been meaning to post these for awhile.

2009 BMC SL01 frame I picked up from a buddy and put it together last month.
Sram Force groupset
Finally picked out a saddle and rubber
Time for new wheels...
Aside from that, love it, have 500 miles already and can't find a thing to complain about.

Edit: Pictures fixed


----------



## ultraman6970

Any 2009/10 road racer rider is riding the new 2011 carbon model by any chance?

Thanks.


----------



## single-tracker

Hi Everybody!

This is my first post and I want to show you my Road Racer SL01. Frame is gone now and replaced (now riding the SLR). It looked and rode very nice though.


----------



## haydos

My new Racemachine RM01...


----------



## malanb

Very nice looking? What frame size is that. I want one but slr and rm look kinda ugly in small sizes with the slopping tube


----------



## haydos

It's a 53. It has a 55cm eff top tube


----------



## Jimmy Rixon

G'day,

I posted my TE mtb over on mtbr a while back and forgot to post my roadie over here. 

Frame: BMC SLX01 56cm
Fork: BMC Straight Edge 048
Front Mech: Sram Force
Rear Mech: Sram Force
Shifters: Sram Rival
Cranks: Sram Rival 39,53
Cassette: Ultegra 12-25
Brakes: Sram Rival
Bars: 3T Team Rotundo 420mm- Garmin Slipstream Edition 
Stem: 3T ARX 130mm +/-6
Seatpost: BMC Streampost 735
Saddle: BMC Scor 
Wheels: Ultegra 32hole 6700 hubs F&R, DT Revos 3x F&R, Mavic Open Pro's F&R
Skewers: Ultegra 6700
Tires: Vittoria Open Pave EVO CG 24mm
Cages: Zipp Speed Cage- Black x2
Pedals: Look Keo Classic Black
Bar Tape: 3T Team- Black
Top Cap: Aerozine Alloy- Blue

I got some 404 Firecrest Tubs for my birthday Thanks family!!

Things on order:
Vittoria Open Corsa CX 23 tubs
Fizik Arione VS (saddle number 6 in the quest to find the right one for me)
Sram 1070 11-25 for the Zipps

Plans:
Stronglight CT2 chainrings when the standard Rival ones die
Money no object- Full Red group with the Red accents repainted to match the blue of the frame

Cheers,

Jimmy


----------



## c0d3man

My new addition to my SL X, T, C 01


----------



## Hurricane Hal

Here's mine. Bella Maputo Champione


----------



## carbonLORD

Until I can get a Noble...








*BMC SLT01 Team Machine*
Super Record 11
HED Jet 60
Zero Gravity Gravitas
Speedplay X1
Selle Italia Kit Carbon SLR Flow
cL: Fork/Cranks/Bar/Stem/Post
57cm : 15.5 lbs


----------



## cinelliguy

That is photo skills my friends. Well done. CL


----------



## ultraman6970

It is incredible how well balanced these bikes are, after a couple of years trying different things I got rid off my back pain, darn... lower the stem like 5mms did it big time. Now to get a new saddle hehehe


----------



## Crappymonkey




----------



## kendal

2011 SL02

<a href="https://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o157/nversestudios/?action=view&current=P1000862-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o157/nversestudios/P1000862-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

2010 SLX01 Stars & Stripes

<a href="https://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o157/nversestudios/?action=view&current=P1010023-2-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o157/nversestudios/P1010023-2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## malanb

I would be afraid or riding that bike with so many spacers. does it have a stem?


----------



## kendal

Yes, stem was changed and steer tube was cut down. That was one of the first pics. also was waiting on the speedplays.


----------



## cinelliguy

*As seen at the Solvang Amgen TT*

Nothing beats a nice new suit...


----------



## cinelliguy

Oops, now the image!


----------



## wrr1020

New wheels came in today, what a huge difference compared to the Mavic Aksiums that i had. Spin up while rolling is incredibly quick, feels like a new bike. Only rode it around the block a few times, will get a ride in within the next couple of days and see how they perform. So far their amazing. 
Couple pics after test ride.


----------



## wilks

Here is mine..fairly stealthy


----------



## biketaviousmaximus

*How does it handle?*



cinelliguy said:


> Oops, now the image!


Like a dog hahahaha


----------



## CliveDS

The Boyd wheels look great on that Promachine. I live in Greenville where Boyd wheels are really popular. All accounts are positive and everyone riding them loves them.


----------



## macedeno21

Cracked it yesterday at the down/head tube junction (didn't crash either)... definitely bummed out...


----------



## biketaviousmaximus

Bugger! Did you buy it used?


----------



## ultraman6970

It cracked just out of the blue???


----------



## macedeno21

Yea it's a bummer that it's cracked but I still love it.


----------



## ultraman6970

The good news is that those cracks are fixable.


----------



## todor

some upgrades ..


----------



## seanlove22

*Bmc sr02*

I bought a BMC SR02 for my first road bike. I was looking at a lot of others (Cannondale, Felt, etc.) and hadn't really given them much thought since I did not know much about them. But, when I road it, I really liked it and it just felt right. I am looking forward to many miles on it.


----------



## ultraman6970

Spam????


----------



## ultraman6970

Spam!!


----------



## aluminum

todor said:


> some upgrades ..


todor, what wheels are those?


----------



## c0d3man

aluminum said:


> todor, what wheels are those?



Those look like a set of Mavics


----------



## NEO Dan

Looks like Alex AClass SR20, but I might be wrong on the model as it's not listed on the web.


----------



## go200mph

Really like the colors of the BMC bikes.


----------



## MoPho

Just joined the club. 










Need to get to work building it now.....


.


----------



## mlam86

Hey guys, I've been lurkng the forums for a while now.

Absolutely love all the BMCs in this forum! They look PHENOMENAL!

I ust purchased a BMC SL frame, looking to build it up over the rest of the summer/winter and have it ready by the spring (I'm a starving student)

Anywho...I will be posting pictures soon!

One more question...What bottom brack type would my 2010 SL01 frame use? standard (english/italian) or BB30? I would like to know before i purchase a crankset!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BMC-BRA

My current bike, constantly changing parts. This bike is a rocket. I love BMC.


----------



## DeeJee

My new SLC01 frame. Going to have fun building it up......


----------



## rpkgator

*400 Miles on my new Team Machine*

So far it's been great, picked it up July 5th, rides great!


----------



## MoPho

Almost done. Just need some bottle cages and a few other little details




















.


----------



## BMC-BRA

Your bike is beautiful. Red is a strong color that attracts attention. I modified my bike some intens. After I put the photo here.


----------



## BMC-BRA

rpkgator said:


> So far it's been great, picked it up July 5th, rides great!


 Who has a BMC, you know that all rides are always great. Excellent set.


----------



## randyg

Some amazing looking bikes up thread! 

Here is my SLX01 purchased a couple of months ago. I thought I'd have to be holding a gun to get this bike as cheap as I did from Competitive Cyclist. Even with the upgrade to Ksyrium K10's! I love, love, love the way it looks and rides!


----------



## looigi

*My current SLR01 setup*

Current SLR01 setup


----------



## jjcools

I just picked up a used SLX01 w/ Record and DT1850 wheels, can't wait. I will post up some pics when I get a could parts changed out.


----------



## scirocco

Just joined the BMC club. Waiting impatiently for the BB30 adaptor to arrive so I can finish the build.  (see next post):


----------



## scirocco




----------



## ultraman6970

Wow!!


----------



## ncsu

*Slx01*

Here is my new 2010 SLX01, 56 cm with new 50mm wheels:


















I do love this bike. Stiff, fast, light. Bought it from CompetitiveCyclist.com. I had an advertisement of it hanging in my office for over a year.


----------



## hoosier1661

Here's my 2006 BMC SLT01. It's hard to believe that it's almost 5 years old!


----------



## ultraman6970

Mine just arrived... lets see how it looks 










Around 17 pounds, maybe 16. Dont care


----------



## NEO Dan

Oooh Swiss carbon goodness, I like 
Betcha wish you had a chain...
Is the BB press-fit? The BMC web shows what looks like an all carbon BB area, what is it?
If the tubes are as big as the previous SL01/SLX01 that is one super srtong frame.

***** @everybody 
Not to be a wh0re but I've not ridden my SL01 since last year so I am going to sell it, PM me if you are interested. It's the White/Orange/Black frame, a large. I think it's sized as a 55


----------



## ultraman6970

I do have the chain, just finishing up tonite, quick test ride tells me the bike is longer than the old model white and orange, feels different too, well it is obvious is carbon. Need to ride a few miles to know exactly what is capable of. So far for some weird reason lowered the stem like 3 mm more than in the picture, lets see how it goes.

I dot have one of those and I remember your bike looks nice man


----------



## FatGut1

Just got it!


----------



## Flewbags

Just Loving mine. If you enjoy that beauty half as much you'll not stop smiling for some time!!
Nice red riding hoods!!


----------



## FatGut1

Flewbags said:


> Just Loving mine. If you enjoy that beauty half as much you'll not stop smiling for some time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice red riding hoods!!



Thanks, I just took it out today and I like it better than my SLCO1.


----------



## NEO Dan

Since I've not ridden my road racer in quite a while I've decided to put it on the Bay. I'm kind of missing it already  
:idea:I think I'll go for a ride on the SLX to cheer me up


----------



## Porca

my new Bmc frame replaced under warranty


----------



## cptsilver

ultraman6970 said:


> Mine just arrived... lets see how it looks
> 
> Around 17 pounds, maybe 16. Dont care


Did you sell back the stock wheels to the store?


----------



## ultraman6970

Stock wheels??? What are u talking about? ???????????


----------



## cptsilver

Oh I thought the stock sl02 wheels were white


----------



## ultraman6970

I got only the frame and fork.


----------



## _Forza_

Semi-Current picture of mine...De-badged the Enve wheels for the stealth look..and they are currently mounted up with Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tires, not the Conti4000s pictured.


----------



## Dr_John

very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vial8

Just got it a few days ago.. Racemachine


----------



## CliveDS

@Vial8 - what does it weight with the Red group and the Easton wheels?


----------



## Vial8

Hey dude..
This is just the standard racemachine.. havent weighed it myself but i think its 6.9kgs..
add look pedals 260gms, 2 specialized cages 72gms and it feels pretty light.. I love it!!


----------



## Stockli Boy

53cm 2011 Race Machine, I got it from Tucson's newest bike shop, ProBike. 

Red Grouppo, FSA K-Wing Bars, SLR Saddle, Legbeater pedals, DT Swiss Mon Chasseral wheelset, Tufo tires. Comes in at 16.04 lbs with pedals, cages, spare tire under saddle.

This bike replaced a 2008 Orbea Orca. The BMC's slacker head angle means it descends very differently than I was used to. The BMC is much smoother and quieter than the Orbea.


----------



## BIGLex

First post, First Road Bike and today was my first run...

Here's my Roadracer SL02.

I'm in love!

(had to remove pictures)

WTF?

I need 10 post to be able to post up a pic... 

I guess I'll be back


----------



## votoms888

WOW...just looking at the pictures of all your bikes has given me an incentive to get my a$$ in shape so I can justify buying a BMC. I haven't ridden a bike in over 15 years and just acquired a flatbar road bike to start off.


----------



## TheEthan

*Gettin' the BMC SL02!*

Hey everyone, been lurking here for awhile and thought I'd finally throw in my $.02! Firstly, your bikes are all sick and just inspiring. I'm a marathoner, soon to be triathlete (hopefully) and have been shoppin' bikes for awhile now. It's been a few years since I've been on good road bikes (did SS for awhile). Came across a screamin' deal on BMC SL02 and found this thread on other BMCs. Needless to say, just looking at this thread has solidified my decision to bite on the BMC (it was down to the Wilier Izoard XP w/ Rival or the $300 cheaper SL02). Any of you have any recommendations for immediate swaps on the bike to help it ride/function better?

Then again, that's probably for another thread.

Again, lovin the BMC pron. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## ultraman6970

The willier is a pretty good bike, get the bmc man


----------



## TheEthan

ultraman6970 said:


> The willier is a pretty good bike, get the bmc man


Nice, yeah I saw that you got the frame/fork. You put some miles on it? How are you enjoying it? My opinion from minimal test riding was that it was aggressive, stiff, and an all out awesome frame. The Wilier was more comfortable, forgiving of a ride, but lacked the 'get' that the SL02 had. I'm definitely a noob, but am becoming more versed in all things roadie!

Any recs on swaps from the 105 setup or should I just stick w/ stock for awhile? I figure I could get a better deal upgrading some things straight from retailer.


----------



## ultraman6970

Well mine is not stock at all, campy guy here so no clue how any modern shimano works at all, but sora (clunky as hell, but at least works) that i have dealt with a few times because friends have it.

The bike at least in the size i have handles better than the aluminum ones, probably because of the tappered headtube and fork, no idea whats the trail in the fork but looks like has less trail. Apparently the center of mass is lower too, have not taken my measurements, all of that improves the handling a lot compared with previous years. Now you can ride 100 miles and don't get beaten but that's relative to the set bike set up and components too.

Mine has like 3 or 4 rides, i barely ride tho. Compare to other carbon bikes i had the bike is pretty good, wish the rider could do better tho 

Have fun


----------



## hillslug67

*Just built*

Just swapped parts from old ride to build up new RM01 frame. Only had one ride so far but it felt nice.


----------



## BMC-BRA

*Change of parts as can be seen.*

The following photos.


----------



## malanb

gold = tacky


----------



## BMC-BRA

malanb said:


> gold = tacky


Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ndnhat

*Need help id bottle cage*

Sorry, newbie here so I can't create new thread. I'm just wondering if someone could help me id the bottle cages shown in these posts. I just got myself a White SR02 and I think that they would look great on that.

Again, sorry I can't post link but they are in:
- forums.roadbikereview.com/2624568-post20.html
- forums.roadbikereview.com/2876375-post15.html
- forums.roadbikereview.com/3243956-post16.html
- forums.roadbikereview.com/3363009-post4.html

Thanks.


----------



## todayilearned

Just bought a Red SR02. Nothing special but with the sale going on at CC I just couldn't pass it up... should have it by next week.


----------



## ludkeb

malanb said:


> gold = tacky


Opinion = wrong.


----------



## qatarbhoy

todayilearned said:


> Just bought a Red SR02. Nothing special but with the sale going on at CC I just couldn't pass it up... should have it by next week.


I snapped up a blue RM01. Such a beauty.  No idea when it'll get here though! :mad2:


----------



## looigi

qatarbhoy said:


> I snapped up a blue RM01. Such a beauty.  No idea when it'll get here though! :mad2:


That's nice, but the title of this thread is "Let's see your BMC!". I suggest you announce your purchase in another thread, and post the pix here where you get it.


----------



## slx01




----------



## qatarbhoy

looigi said:


> That's nice, but the title of this thread is "Let's see your BMC!". I suggest you announce your purchase in another thread, and post the pix here where you get it.


Apologies for using up the precious electrons.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

qatarbhoy said:


> Apologies for using up the precious electrons.


Seriously, this thread is titled "Let's *SEE* your BMC!" What is the point of posting if you don't post a picture?


----------



## qatarbhoy

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Seriously, this thread is titled "Let's *SEE* your BMC!" What is the point of posting if you don't post a picture?


Well, in that case what is the point of _your _post, or Looigi's own Thread Police posturing? 

Besides, why was I singled out, and not the other guy who'd just posted that he'd bought a BMC (and to whom I was replying), or the guys debating the tastefulness of gold componentry? There are 16 pages of posts here and plenty of them are not photos of people's BMCs. Y'know, sometimes people like to discuss things, or share their enthusiasm... 

But anyway, thanks for the warm welcome to the big BMC Family - and I hope you learn how to use your scroll wheel soon.


----------



## BIGLex

Sometimes post/comments are taken the wrong way...
I'm with you qtarbhoy!
Let's not take this posting so serious.

From a new member to a new poster to the BMC forum.

WELCOME!!!

& NOW BACK TO YOUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED PROGRAM 

Here's my beauty, nothing compared to some of the beauties on this board, but to me 
she is amazing...

My first road bike:
2011 BMC ROADRACER SL02


























& my ladies first road bike:
2011 BMC STREETRACER SR02


----------



## jmsp

*SLR01 TeamMachine*


----------



## qatarbhoy

Mmm, very nice all round. I don't normally like black-red-white bikes but these paint jobs are a bit different and stylish rather than OTT. The white DT Swiss rims look great.

JMSP, is that your bathroom or did you take your bike for a swim?


----------



## jmsp

qatarbhoy said:


> JMSP, is that your bathroom or did you take your bike for a swim?


No that's not my bathroom, it's just my... garage :lol:


----------



## macedeno21

A couple pics of my new 2012 RM01, enjoy.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Mmm,shiny! And colour-coordinated. APPROVED.


----------



## j.o.e.l

macedeno, what size is that frame?


----------



## macedeno21

j.o.e.l said:


> macedeno, what size is that frame?


It's a BMC 53cm which equates to 55cm TT and 55cm ST


----------



## jizzling

View attachment 243448


----------



## BMC-BRA

*Deda 35.*

Now equipped with DEDA 35.


----------



## ultraman6970

Pfff.... exactly the stem and handlebar i want for mine  awesome!


----------



## qatarbhoy

Awesome indeed! Effing huge too!


----------



## crank1979

I finally have the right wheels on there, but it's been relegated to wet weather commuting and trainer duty.


----------



## Neal71

*My new girl*

I will not get her until Friday, I am crazy excited.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/neal71pictures/6281417313/" title="P9060248 by neal.papin71, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6019/6281417313_69142e5bcd_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="P9060248"></a>


----------



## qatarbhoy

Hey Neal, mine just arrived! It is a beauty and much lighter even than I expected! 

Can other people with RM01s post some close-up photos of the nude carbon sections though... I know UD carbon has a smudgy sorta look but mine has lines and patches and other strange effects in the finish...  

Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy

Okay, so here's what the nude carbon finish looks like on my RM01. Even allowing for the effect of flash photography, it doesn't look right to me. 

[img=https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/2434/bmc008.th.jpg]
[img=https://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8588/bmc007.th.jpg]
[img=https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2500/bmc006.th.jpg]
[img=https://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1015/bmc005.th.jpg]
[img=https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/4839/bmc004s.th.jpg]


----------



## looigi

Yep. That's the way they look.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Cheers Looigi, seems kinda funky to me but I'm relieved there's nothing amiss! 

Now I need to get everything dialled in and go ride... More (and more flattering) pics to follow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Rider

*New SLR01*

Here's my new SLR01, pretty much standard Sram Red build with Easton wheels & CX saddle
My old 2007 SLT01 also now with Sram Red & Reynolds Carbon clinchers (Chorus & DT wheels in pic)
I now have a pair of BMC Team Machines


----------



## Aussie Rider

Aussie Rider said:


> Here's my new SLR01, pretty much standard Sram Red build with Easton wheels & CX saddle
> My old 2007 SLT01 also now with Sram Red & Reynolds Carbon clinchers (Chorus & DT wheels in pic)
> I now have a pair of BMC Team Machines


Updated photo of the 'old' Team Machine


----------



## svt boost

I also took advantage of the Competitive Cyclist deal (as did some of my fellow posters above!), which, IMHO, was the deal of the year for a bike. BMC Race Machine 55 SRAM red. I am 5'11" with a 32/33 in inseam, 150lbs. Great bike, fit seems awesome. I bought it on faith that it would work, it is my first road bike. Can't wait to customize it a bit and start logging some serious mileage.


----------



## Wilier_speed

Beautiful bike! Can't go wrong with the Gulf colors 
Congratulations!


----------



## Neal71

The RM is REALLY stiff, make sure you have a good chamois.


----------



## B05

I'll be a part of this family soon and I've been getting great ideas for customization already. I'll most likely post it when I'm done some customizations since nobody wants to see a stock bike anyway. 

2 more weeks.


----------



## kbwh

qatarbhoy said:


> Okay, so here's what the nude carbon finish looks like on my RM01. Even allowing for the effect of flash photography, it doesn't look right to me.
> 
> [img=https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/2434/bmc008.th.jpg]
> [img=https://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8588/bmc007.th.jpg]
> [img=https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2500/bmc006.th.jpg]
> [img=https://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1015/bmc005.th.jpg]
> [img=https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/4839/bmc004s.th.jpg]


Looks good (& belated congrats), but is it Rules-compliant?


----------



## qatarbhoy

kbwh said:


> Looks good (& belated congrats), but is it Rules-compliant?


Rest assured. The saddle is black (with a perfectly matching sky blue stripe) to match the tape. :thumbsup: 

I will need to HTFU on hills and in headwinds with the 53-39.


----------



## kbwh

You got a Lownje Gulf kit to go with it, didn't you?


----------



## ronderman

The gulf colors is, bar none, the best paint out there for a mass produced bike. BMC deserves a lot of credit there - so much better than black, white, red and trying to make a match with another stupid club jersey. Good job on the bike - it's gonna be a classic.


----------



## iscarrr

ronderman said:


> The gulf colors is, bar none, the best paint out there for a mass produced bike. BMC deserves a lot of credit there - so much better than black, white, red and trying to make a match with another stupid club jersey. Good job on the bike - it's gonna be a classic.


Completly agree. That color looks so much better than the other black/white/red version of the race machine. I've got the same problem you do. I would have bought one in the gulf colors, but my club jersey because of its coloring would look horribly mismatches with it :mad2:


----------



## qatarbhoy

kbwh said:


> You got a Lownje Gulf kit to go with it, didn't you?


I certainly did. I'm just waiting for it to arrive so I can take the official pic of the Gulf RaceMachine with the Gulf Lounge jersey right here in the (Arabian) Gulf. Yeah baby!

I'm now wondering what I sprang for first, the Lounge jersey or the bike.


----------



## TM-17

How do you like the DEDA 35s?


----------



## Wilier_speed

Here's my new 2011 SLR01 Team Machine.. Weighs in at 14.5lbs. Sram Force, Easton EA SLX wheelset, Look TI Blade pedals, Romin Pro Carbon saddle, 3t Team bars and stem.


----------



## qatarbhoy

The 3T kit add a nice extra touch of red highlights... but allow me to be the first to say that bike is crying out for Red shifters. 

But seriously, it looks awesome. Understated cool is the way.


----------



## hansonator69

Very nice, I like the subtle red accents.


----------



## Digger51




----------



## MKO

beautiful BMC bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Neal71

The Weasel said:


> Please elaboraote as I just put this bike on the potential list. Does it not ride as well as you anticipated? More harsh than expected? What is the ride difference over a full carbon? Thanks.
> 
> Beautiful bike BTW


I personally think the racemaster rides better than the racemachine as far as comfort. It is very stiff and very reactive.

Neal


----------



## Digger51




----------



## Digger51

I just got this one all together this week. Full Sram Red with Rotor Crank, Garmin Edge 800 and Fulcrum Racing Zero wheelset. This bike takes hills very well and is compliant.


----------



## V3L0X

Platforms for now until I decide which route I want to go.


----------



## spoon243

*heres mine*

im very new to site and i need help if this bike is good for me


----------



## V3L0X

spoon243 said:


> im very new to site and i need help if this bike is good for me


No one can answer your question without a little background, your stats, riding style, etc. You're asking one to make assumptions and come to a conclusion without any data


----------



## spoon243

i posted my info at general cycling hope you can check it out and let me know thank you v3lox


----------



## macedeno21

@willierspeed - what camera/lens combo did you shoot those pics with? Came out great.


----------



## Wilier_speed

macedeno21 said:


> @willierspeed - what camera/lens combo did you shoot those pics with? Came out great.


Thanks! I used a Nikon D3s with a 50mm 1.4.


----------



## looigi

macedeno21 said:


> @willierspeed - what camera/lens combo did you shoot those pics with? Came out great.


Looks more like a product of skill than equipment.


----------



## holy cromoly

looigi said:


> Looks more like a product of skill than equipment.


Amen. 

As a photographer, I appreciate seeing a comment like this. So often people ask me about my gear more than what I was thinking or how I compose a photo.


----------



## holy cromoly

Beautiful photography. You've got an eye.



Wilier_speed said:


> Here's my new 2011 SLR01 Team Machine.. Weighs in at 14.5lbs. Sram Force, Easton EA SLX wheelset, Look TI Blade pedals, Romin Pro Carbon saddle, 3t Team bars and stem.


----------



## MoPho

holy cromoly said:


> Amen.
> 
> As a photographer, I appreciate seeing a comment like this. So often people ask me about my gear more than what I was thinking or how I compose a photo.



Oh come on, it's very flattering when people say "wow, you must have a really nice camera" :lol:


----------



## dkm

this is my first post...there are some beautiful builds in this thread. Heres mine. 2010 SLR01 in a 57. quick rundown, Sram RED LTE compact, rotor stem w/ ec90 slx bars, fizik antares 00 seat, gravitas brakes, king titanium h20 cages, edge 1.38 wheels w white industries hubs (1020gr) w vittoria evo cx tires...weighs in at 13lbs 2oz. 

with the reynolds carbon clinchers its 14lbs


----------



## kenmcneil

Here's my new 2011 Team Machine build inspired by Wilier_speed and others. SRAM Red Black, HED Ardennes SLs, 3T Team cockpit, Fizik Arione CX K:ium, and Speedplay Zeros. It rides beautifully! I especially like the HEDs, and the frame of course. The complete 60 cm bike weighs only 15.2 lbs as pictured with winter training tires and accessories.


----------



## macedeno21

Really more interested in the lens given the depth of field, I understand that it does take a certain eye for pictures. I shoot as well (D90) so I am always interested to see what people use to achieve the shots they take.


----------



## beactive

I just got my new BMC Team Machine (Black/Red) with SRAM Force 2 days ago and can't wait to ride it this weekend. I'll post pictures soon


----------



## qatarbhoy

_Finally_ got my BMC RaceMachine built up (long story, not interesting) and ready to ride. Today I rode longer non-stop and at a faster average speed than I've ever done before, and still feel good afterwards. Niiice!


----------



## hobie1

*2011 bmc slr01*

Just want to share my new ride.


----------



## nismosr

hobie1 said:


> Just want to share my new ride.



thats a beauty .. what size is that ?


----------



## holy cromoly

Another happy Streetracer 02 rider here.


----------



## holy cromoly

BMC's are like tattoos. I'm already thinking of my next one even though I just got one :thumbsup:


----------



## holy cromoly

Dr_John said:


> My new '07 Road Racer, which I use as my commuter:


Nice commuter. My '11 Street Racer also serves commuter duty for me too. I ran that same Dinotte tail light for two years, it was great.


----------



## marathon marke

Ordering a Team Machine tomorrow!


----------



## oliver79

My SL01 arrived  Pics will follow


----------



## qatarbhoy

Rode 100km on my new RaceMachine yesterday, got off the bike feeling fresh and with a huge smile on my face. Although the last few Ks were as usual a bit of a grind I still had plenty in the tank for the last climb and had to sit up and wait for my riding buddy at the top.  For four hour rides, at any rate, the RM is not as stiff as I'd feared. 

Another bonus was finding a petrol station at the turning point, surrounded by camel farms, that actually serves decent espresso. Incredible.


----------



## cptsilver

My lowly RoadRacer, got some November clinchers mounted today.


----------



## holy cromoly

cptsilver said:


> My lowly RoadRacer, got some November clinchers mounted today.


Looks great.


----------



## qatarbhoy

> _My lowly RoadRacer,_


Ride it, don't deride it!


----------



## oliver79

My new Roadracer:


----------



## qatarbhoy

Good-looking bike. Is the seatpost at its minimum insertion level? Seems like a lot showing! :yikes:


----------



## oliver79

No, not at its minimum.
The Roadracer is a more sloping frame than the Racemachine, Teammachine, so it's normal that there's a lot seatpost showing


----------



## holy cromoly

qatarbhoy said:


> Good-looking bike. Is the seatpost at its minimum insertion level? Seems like a lot showing! :yikes:


The Roadracer and Streetracer are true compact frames, so you'll see alot of seatpost showing like on Giants.

The Impec, Race Machine and Team Machine are sloping frames, not true compacts, so they appear difference looking.


----------



## holy cromoly

Took some new photos during my ride today.


----------



## Dr_John

> Nice commuter. My '11 Street Racer also serves commuter duty for me too. I ran that same Dinotte tail light for two years, it was great.


 Using a 2010 SLX01 Racemaster now.  Photos when I get a chance.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Cromoly, superb photos! Please come and take some of my bicycle! Those pics are better than on many bicycle manufacturers' websites.


----------



## holy cromoly

qatarbhoy said:


> Cromoly, superb photos! Please come and take some of my bicycle! Those pics are better than on many bicycle manufacturers' websites.


Thank you Qatar!

Given your member name, are you living and riding in Qatar? If so, that would make for some unqiue roads and photos for sure.


----------



## holy cromoly

cptsilver said:


> My lowly RoadRacer, got some November clinchers mounted today.


:thumbsup:

Nothing lowly about a RoadRacer at all. That's the good thing about BMC, all their frames share in their design and engineering.


----------



## qatarbhoy

holy cromoly said:


> Thank you Qatar!
> 
> Given your member name, are you living and riding in Qatar? If so, that would make for some unqiue roads and photos for sure.


Yup, I live in 'the Pearl of the Gulf'.

Great tarmac and some pleasantly undulating though mostly straight roads for cycling, but sadly not an awful lot to look at as a rider - flat, gravelly desert, and headwinds don't photograph well.


----------



## E !

*slr01 cadel evans edition*

Just built this up. #03 of 141. Very cool!


----------



## holy cromoly

E ! said:


> Just built this up. #03 of 141. Very cool!


Solid. That is one sweet BMC. Enjoy!


----------



## BIGLex

holy cromoly said:


> BMC's are like tattoos. I'm already thinking of my next one even though I just got one :thumbsup:


Very true statement cromoly 

If that's the case I have 2 tattoos at home (One is mine and the other my fiancé's) 
& look at what I'll be getting next...

A BIG FAT BMC 2012 Trailfox TF01 tattooed on my back :thumbsup: 




























I'm at home recovering from a separated shoulder & fractured rib from a fall Mountain Biking and I'm here non-stop researching and reviewing my next tattoo, go figure ut:


----------



## reality_V2

oliver79 said:


> My new Roadracer:


I finally got my warrantied RoadRacer the other day (monday) after an 8 week wait. I was given the choice of the 2011 colors of the 2012 colors. I can't say my heart was particularly excited by any of the 2012 colors. They seem a little bit muted for BMC. How do you like the bike


----------



## oliver79

@reality_V2
What color did you take? Do you have a pic of your bike?
I really like the looks of the bike. I test rode a racemachine and a roadracer, the roadracer is ready to race, stiff and fast.


----------



## reality_V2

oliver79 said:


> @reality_V2
> What color did you take? Do you have a pic of your bike?
> I really like the looks of the bike. I test rode a racemachine and a roadracer, the roadracer is ready to race, stiff and fast.


I ended up going with the carbon/beasty green version. I want to hold off on pics, because I'm planning a little bit of a surprise, but I don't have all the parts just yet, so you'll have to sit tight. Yeah I just got a road racer because it was on blowout and it was dirt cheap, but it's come quite a long way now.


----------



## holy cromoly

reality_V2 said:


> I finally got my warrantied RoadRacer the other day (monday) after an 8 week wait. I was given the choice of the 2011 colors of the 2012 colors. I can't say my heart was particularly excited by any of the 2012 colors. They seem a little bit muted for BMC. How do you like the bike


the 2012 color schemes do seem a bit tame given BMC's bold paint and decal designs from prior years.


----------



## PaxRomana

While I have no fondness for BMC, I have to say that hobie's bike is absolutely superb. Well done.


----------



## spoon243

*my SR02 *

rode 20 miles still waitng for spring.......1 more month


----------



## holy cromoly

spoon243 said:


> rode 20 miles still waitng for spring.......1 more month


Good to see another SR02 posted! I quite enjoy mine. Came back from coastal ride today and it's a solid bike. A bit too solid, going to to see if I can cram in a 25c tire to help give it some cush.


----------



## B05

oliver79 said:


> My new Roadracer:


we need more pics


----------



## easyridernyc

holy cromoly said:


> Took some new photos during my ride today.




i hate you.


----------



## S2H

My fiance's new ride.

Pretty background, right?


----------



## reality_V2

Scotty2Hotty said:


> My fiance's new ride.
> 
> Pretty background, right?


It's about the Bike, not the background.

Like the red though


----------



## holy cromoly

Scotty2Hotty said:


> My fiance's new ride.
> 
> Pretty background, right?


Good to see another fellow SR02! I enjoy mine. Been riding mine almost everyday.


----------



## S2H

holy cromoly which cages are those? This compact frame makes things difficult with the Elite cages.


----------



## holy cromoly

Scotty2Hotty said:


> holy cromoly which cages are those? This compact frame makes things difficult with the Elite cages.


Specialized Zee Cage. $18 each.

I posted some details about them here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bmc/bmc-my-fiance-261808-post3759036.html#poststop


----------



## ron.corleone

An oldie but goodie.... still my favorite bike to look at


----------



## spoon243

*shot of today*

with my DIY bike stand lol


----------



## holy cromoly

spoon243 said:


> with my DIY bike stand lol


Another sweet Streetracer! And clever stand indeed.


----------



## spoon243

thanks holy cromoly


----------



## S2H

All these streetracers must be from Competitive Cyclist. Great sale...


----------



## spoon243

yup hehehehe


----------



## holy cromoly

Scotty2Hotty said:


> All these streetracers must be from Competitive Cyclist. Great sale...


Mine is from my local shop Cynergy Cycles, but they are also part of the BMC clearance, so same $899 price on the Streetracer. They've got frames for the same prices as CC too.

I have this feeling we won't see too many Streetracers once this sale is over. Until this time next year when they go on sale again 

The $899 sale is a great deal IMO. You can't even buy a Performance house brand Scattante with 105 spec parts for this price :thumbsup:


----------



## ultraman6970

November up to February is when u have get a BMC


----------



## holy cromoly

ultraman6970 said:


> November up to February is when u have get a BMC


I should add a calendar alert on my phone for these dates and call it "BMC Hunting Season"


----------



## S2H

holy cromoly said:


> Mine is from my local shop Cynergy Cycles, but they are also part of the BMC clearance, so same $899 price on the Streetracer. They've got frames for the same prices as CC too.
> 
> I have this feeling we won't see too many Streetracers once this sale is over. Until this time next year when they go on sale again
> 
> The $899 sale is a great deal IMO. You can't even buy a Performance house brand Scattante with 105 spec parts for this price :thumbsup:


I'm not sure they're even making the aluminum Streetracer now. Only the carbon is on the website, I think.


----------



## holy cromoly

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I'm not sure they're even making the aluminum Streetracer now. Only the carbon is on the website, I think.


The Streetracer continues for 2012 in alum. It's just that Ultegra one comes in dark blue/black color paint job making it look very carbon indeed. 

Click on the 105 spec bike and it's sliver/white and the alum is more apparent.

BMC swiss cycling technology - Streetracer SR01 SR01 Ultegra - Road - BMC, Bicycles, Bikes, BMC Cycles, BMC Mountainbike, BMC Cycle


----------



## hoosier1661

I Stripped the threads on my 06 slt01 seat post clamp. Does anyone know where I can order another one? I've searched online and can't find any. I found the clamp for the sl01 but it looks different. Mine has 1 piece on each side that the bolts go through.

Sorry to post here but I don't have enough posts to start another thread.

Thanks!


----------



## ultraman6970

Are u talking about this???











I know its not the same but I don't see you couldnt use it, even what I would to is to find a piece of aluminum, drill it and thread it. The other option is to use the same piece u have in there and use longer bolts and buy nuts for it, put the nut at the other side and done with the problem. Next option is to use wider diameter bolts and rethread the aluminum piece. 

2012 BMC SLC 01 Seat Binder Assembly - Competitive Cyclist

Amazon.com: 2011 BMC SLT 01 & SL 01 Seat Binder Assembly: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## hoosier1661

Thanks. the parts from CC look like they could work. I'm going to try longer bolts with nuts first.


----------



## ultraman6970

My best guess is that those bolts are a T4 or a T5, those are available at any hardware store.

Pass the longer bolts, put the metal piece at the other side and then use the nuts. Wonder if you are lucky enough to find allen heads nuts u know. Should look better IMO.


----------



## easyridernyc

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I'm not sure they're even making the aluminum Streetracer now. Only the carbon is on the website, I think.


couple '011's in white off sizes left. at 899 a total steal, no down specs on these beauties. really, really good deal.....


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Call BMC North America or talk to you lbs about that seat post part.


----------



## oliver79




----------



## holy cromoly

Sweet Roadracer!


----------



## marathon marke

*Team Machine*

I've been dreaming long enough. It's finally here!










The h'bars are only temporary. These crazy things will be going on real soon.


----------



## cochbild

I hope to have my 2011 BMC racemachine in about 4 weeks. will post pics.


----------



## holy cromoly

marathon marke said:


> The h'bars are only temporary. These crazy things will be going on real soon.


I am curious about the new bars.
Do post photos when you've mounted them.

I do long rides up and down the coast. Aero bars would help on the long straight stretches.


----------



## marathon marke

holy cromoly said:


> I am curious about the new bars.
> Do post photos when you've mounted them.
> 
> I do long rides up and down the coast. Aero bars would help on the long straight stretches.


Will do, holy cromoly. I bought them for a cross-state record attempt I'm doing later this year. The route has some long, hilly stretches and I didn't want to give up my regular road position.


----------



## cochbild

new BMC Racemachine, 60 cm, SRAM red(force brakes), Easton EA90 SLX.


----------



## marathon marke

cochbild said:


> new BMC Racemachine, 60 cm, SRAM red(force brakes), Easton EA90 SLX.


Sweet! And good to see I'm not the only 60cm rider here!


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Oliver, that looks awesome with those wheels.


----------



## khsracer

*Race Machine size 53*

Just built with only one ride on the rollers and moved the saddle forward. Will probably dump the carbon saddle and put an SMP Composite on it.


----------



## holy cromoly

khsracer said:


> Just built with only one ride on the rollers and moved the saddle forward. Will probably dump the carbon saddle and put an SMP Composite on it.


Nice build! Now you have to change your username.


----------



## an0diz3d

A sneak preview - new to BMC.


----------



## looigi

Nice. Your brake caliper release lever is open. Probably doesn't matter with those Zipps as they brake track is so wide that the pads will clear the tire as is.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Poor lighting and terrible quality, but you get the idea...


----------



## khsracer

holy cromoly said:


> Nice build! Now you have to change your username.


I probably should since I haven't raced a KHS since around 2003.

RiDe_BMC : very nice bike!!


----------



## cochbild

cochbild said:


> new BMC Racemachine, 60 cm, SRAM red(force brakes), Easton EA90 SLX.


Just weighed it today... 15.5. lbs.. A little more than I expected but still nice.


----------



## qatarbhoy

RiDe_BMC said:


> Poor lighting and terrible quality, but you get the idea...


Indeed, lots of good stuff there...

I picked up some BMC bottles from the Tour of Qatar but they clash horribly with the blue and orange RM paint :thumbsup: so I have to use the orange-and-blue Rabobank and baby blue OmegaPharma-Quickstep bottles I picked up instead.


----------



## turnerdhr2001

*Oshi Jo(Oshi Castle)*

SLR01 from Japan.


----------



## ultraman6970

Darn!


----------



## batura

Here are a few shots of my RM01.


----------



## reality_V2

Hey Bat, did you still need me to check on the RM01 for you? or does this mean you found one


----------



## TM-17

thats a sweet looking ride. what size do you have and what can you compare the size to? I've heard they run large so you have to down size I ride a 60 and would have to get a 57 or something... I have no experience with BMC other then wishing i would of pulled the trigger and bought a Racemaster SLX01.


----------



## holy cromoly

batura said:


> Here are a few shots of my RM01.


Bravo Batur!

I think the blue/orange RM01 is the one of the best looking BMC's made, period. 
Enjoy the sweet bike and happy riding.


----------



## batura

Thanks holy-cromoly. I agree that this has been one of the best color choice of BMC. I have seen this color scheme in April at a BMC store in Lausanne and at that second I said "ok this is my bike!". Well it was Switzerland where everything is over-over-over-priced. So it took several months to save money 

Honestly, I do not know why BMC changed its color schemes and decal designs so much in 2012. recently I saw a person selling his RM01 at eBay. I guess he had a crack on his 2011 frameset which was replaced with a 2012 frame. And, he was selling it just because he did not like the color of the new frame. Well, I am sure many people are happy with the 2012 designs but I am not one of them.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Yup, I love my Gulf-inspired RM01 too... the new ones are okay, but black-red-white just like everyone else's offerings.


----------



## holy cromoly

qatarbhoy said:


> Yup, I love my Gulf-inspired RM01 too... the new ones are okay, but black-red-white just like everyone else's offerings.


All this talk about the blue/orange Gulf racing RM01 makes me want to track down one!


----------



## qatarbhoy

holy cromoly said:


> All this talk about the blue/orange Gulf racing RM01 makes me want to track down one!


Aww, I thought you already had one cromoly... Sorry dude!    :thumbsup:


----------



## holy cromoly

qatarbhoy said:


> Aww, I thought you already had one cromoly... Sorry dude!    :thumbsup:


Ha thanks. I'll stick with my white SR02.

But come cross season, I plan on this Ritte Crossberg... it'll make up for not having the blue RM01 










Their road frame also reminds of the RM01 colors too:


----------



## NEO Dan

:blush2: Blasphemy!


----------



## marathon marke

We had one of these in the shop today. It looks a lot nicer than I thought. Still prefer my red though. :wink5:



batura said:


> Here are a few shots of my RM01.


----------



## holy cromoly

marathon marke said:


> We had one of these in the shop today. It looks a lot nicer than I thought. Still prefer my red though. :wink5:


More torture. I need to avoid this thread


----------



## batura

Here are a few photos of a RM01 that is for sale at eBay. Nice studio photos. I liked the bar tape color (though the bar is too high. The stem should have been turned upside down) and the dark spokes of the Mavic SL wheels, which look very neat on this frame. The blue-orange RM01 should have all dark (i.e. black) components. I honestly do not like the grey Ultegras on my bike.

Dear holy_cromoly,
I hope we are not pulling you too much to the _*dark side *_with these RM01 photos


----------



## holy cromoly

batura said:


> Dear holy_cromoly,
> I hope we are not pulling you too much to the _*dark side *_with these RM01 photos


Pure torture!


----------



## qatarbhoy

Very nice use of Red Black (or is it Black Red?), but I'm not convinced by the red hubs and reddish-orange bartape. Close, but no cigar... not that I'd turn it away, of course. 

I got a K-catcher in gunmetal and it blends in nicely with the front derailleur. I thought the blue K-catcher would be too bright a shade.


----------



## batura

I'll second that qatarbhoy. They do not match but I would love to see a bright colored handle bar tape when I am cycling around. The tape should neither be red nor black (like mine). Orange? Too bright?


----------



## qatarbhoy

A matching baby blue/sky blue bartape might create quite a pleasant effect. I like the orange highlights because they're just that - highlights, not overwhelming.


----------



## batura

I agree with you qatarbhoy, but looking at the photos again, I guess black tape would go fine so that the blue and orange will be more pronounced. I am thinking to buy a Mavic SL wheelset as well and also about to make a sponsonship agreement with a bike company where I can get a free Dura Ace or a Sram Red group for my RM01. So, if I get these stuff and the SL set, I may have a similar looking RM01. The crankset should have red anodized bolts to match with the hubs.


----------



## qatarbhoy

True, black tape on an RM01 sets off the orange and blue nicely. Less is more. 

Good luck with your sponsorship! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikedave1234

This is a SLT01 Seat Binder Assembly. I broke a bolt on mine and ordered a new one from Competitive Cyclist. It was on back order since last July and it arrived last week. They did not forget about me.

I had looked everywhere and even contacted BMC. I just could not find one. I did learn that a bolt from a Thomson seat post is the same thread and works well.


----------



## ultraman6970

When did you ask here for that broken part in the seatpost??? can't remember at all... The thomson fits??? well the screw is a regular T5 or T6 bolt, u can find that in any store like home depot.


----------



## specialized2k10

batura said:


> Here are a few shots of my RM01.


i have a giro atmos helmet that kinda matches your bike's colors. do you know if this was a team edition bike? anyone?


----------



## specialized2k10

Here is mine. Still want better wheels. A lot more comfortable than my Specialized Allez from 2010.

BMC frame with SRAM components and Specialized parts (saddle, saddle bag, handlebars, and soon stem).


----------



## ultraman6970

The tip of that saddle is like 3 cms ahead of the center of the BB shell. Did u get fit like that??


----------



## qatarbhoy

specialized2k10 said:


> i have a giro atmos helmet that kinda matches your bike's colors. do you know if this was a team edition bike? anyone?


Not as far as I know: just a tip of the style hat to the legend that was the Gulf-liveried racing Porsches and Ford GT40s, IMO... plus the colours complement each other.

Now I need to find one of those matching Giro Atmos helmets! Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## specialized2k10

No I set up the saddle at the same spot where i had it on my other bike. I just noticed that as well. Knee over pedal right? I tried moving it back a bit but my hamstrings starter hurting so I left it as is. I do feel a bit cramped in the frame. I just figured it was a more aggressive geometry than the Allez. What kind of discomfort/sisadvantge would this cause? So far I haven't had any discomfort issues.


----------



## ultraman6970

If you move the saddle back obviously you have to lower the saddle, KOP position is super relative but pretty much right now the saddle is so forward as a TT bicycle, thats why i asked who fit you.

If you do KOPs unless your tights are super short you shoudlnt get sometihng so extreme, besides is from the center of the knee not to front of the knee..

Advice... start with 4 cm behind the center of the BB shell, and lower the saddle maybe an 1 or 2 cm just to start. Have you use the lemond fomula for saddle height?? Just as a starting point but if you get a fit at some point sure that saddle will get back around what i'm saying and lower too.

Like your bike forgot to mention it


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Here's my baby, please excuse the horrible iphone pics.


----------



## NEO Dan

Seat is a bit too high, leg is getting too straight methinks. Leave ~15° bend at minimum. Looks like frame is probably too big.


----------



## holy cromoly

Nice SR02 BigTex.

Never get tired of seeing these Streetracers. I have been enjoying mine. They just feel solid yet still quick.

Which water bottle cages are you running?


----------



## NEO Dan

Special ed you need to get your handle changed = BMC4EVAR


----------



## ultraman6970

Dunno why BMC did not paint the road racers like the street racers, love that red color scheme


----------



## BigTex_BMC

holy cromoly said:


> Nice SR02 BigTex.
> 
> Never get tired of seeing these Streetracers. I have been enjoying mine. They just feel solid yet still quick.
> 
> Which water bottle cages are you running?


The cages are Bontrager Race Lite's, got them for $9.99 each.

Yeah the bikes a rocket, puts every single bit of power to the pavement without hesitation.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

ultraman6970 said:


> Dunno why BMC did not paint the road racers like the street racers, love that red color scheme


I actually really wanted the white one, but CC was out so I got the red, and I'm glad I did it has grown on me exponentially.

Will take better pics when I get a dslr, which I'm hoping will be soon.




NEO Dan said:


> Seat is a bit too high, leg is getting too straight methinks. Leave ~15° bend at minimum. Looks like frame is probably too big.


I got what I think is a good bend, but I do need to get a proper fit, I'll take a before and after pic of the fit, we'll see if the seat goes down a bit.


----------



## ultraman6970

Use the lemond formula just as starting point.


----------



## batura

qatarbhoy said:


> Now I need to find one of those matching Giro Atmos helmets! Sounds good. :thumbsup:


Oh boy we are gonna be like twins. Same bike, same helmets, same colors... where is this thing going to?


Anyway, this must be the Atmos in the RM01 colors. Thanks specialized2k10, I really liked it. Now we also have another reason for holy cromoly to buy a blue/orange RM01.


----------



## specialized2k10

NEO Dan said:


> Seat is a bit too high, leg is getting too straight methinks. Leave ~15° bend at minimum. Looks like frame is probably too big.


You talking about my pic? Just curious.


----------



## qatarbhoy

batura said:


> Oh boy we are gonna be like twins. Same bike, same helmets, same colors... where is this thing going to?


BFFs? (Bike Friends Forever.) 



batura said:


> Anyway, this must be the Atmos in the RM01 colors. Thanks specialized2k10, I really liked it. Now we also have another reason for holy cromoly to buy a blue/orange RM01.


Looks very cool. I thought maybe you meant the Aeon in Rabobank colours - at $300!


----------



## BigTex_BMC

NEO Dan said:


> Special ed you need to get your handle changed = BMC4EVAR


lol, I second that motion.


----------



## specialized2k10

Lol I would change it, not to bmc4evar cause I don't know what my future bikes may be. Is it possible to change it? If so how?


----------



## qatarbhoy

specialized2k10 said:


> Lol I would change it, not to bmc4evar cause I don't know what my future bikes may be. Is it possible to change it? If so how?


Maybe just create a new account, after all 1. your post count is still low, no great loss  and 2. ditching Specialized is nothing to cry about. :thumbsup:


----------



## reality_V2

*My baby*

This is my third RoadRacer.... Long story, I think I still might play around with the cabling color, but that's about what the bike will look like. Sorry for the grainy cellphone pics.


----------



## NEO Dan

Looks nice I really like the colorway.


----------



## NEO Dan

specialized2k10 said:


> You talking about my pic? Just curious.


:blush2: Highly presumptuous of me I know, but BMC are sized oddly. Looking at how little post and stem you are running makes me think your on a frame ~2 sizes too big. Have you been fitted to that frame or was the size selection based on your previous Specialized frame? If you don't have the help of a PRO for fitting I'd recommend you do the online fitting wizard on the CC web site, just watch the video instructions and take your time:
Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist 
Everyone's body is different and this calculator will help narrow down where you need to be. 
Once you've got the measurements done pull up the geometry chart for your frame and see where you should be, if you want more of the backseat driver treatment post your numbers in a thread and we can hash it out.  :thumbsup:


----------



## specialized2k10

well it might be a little bit of both 








Romin evo saddle (at the 1.5 hash mark) 100 mm stem









Romin saddle (at the 1.5 hash mark) 100mm stem









" " 90mm stem

I am 5'8" with a 31'' inseam. i have used CC fit cal and its pretty close to how i set up the bike. its a size 53 frame. I have used 54cm allez before...that had a seat tube of 500mm and a top tube of 548mm. im sure you know the SLR is 535mm ST and 550mm TT. what i was trying to do in the top pic was make the handlebars look like one bend (curve?), i wanted to hide the left handle behind the right. i do remember i moved a bit more towards the front wheel when i took the top pic in order to get the view i wanted. with the other two i was more centered with the bike. maybe its just the angle making it seem like my seat is too forward? i dont have any issues with my fit. nothing aches or hurts. the only discomfort was with the saddle and the romin evo seems to have fixed that. i guess i could have gone witha 50cm frame. ill re enter the numbers on the CC calculator this weekend when i have time. ill let you know how it goes. i know a plumb bob will tell the truth of where exactly this saddle is. ill do that as well.


----------



## outcast7

Thanks to my friends at BMC, a new racemachine!








seems to get along well with the others








It came with lights and a bell!


----------



## specialized2k10

Not afraid of letting people on the street see that you have expensive bikes in your house?


----------



## qatarbhoy

I rode my RM01 in a time trial yesterday. I had plenty of people show interest, admire the Gulf colours, ask how I liked it and so on. Answer: "Love it, love it, love it." 

Also, _great _deal from CC.com.


----------



## batura

Very nice RM01 outcast7. I think the colors of the cages, wheelsets and the gunmetal Ultegra match perfect with the frameset colors. Strangely this color scheme does not look as good as it is on the BMC website.

And, yes I did like the bell. This is one thing that I would like to buy for my bike, but only if I find a NANO technology carbon version! Well, weight issues....


----------



## ultraman6970

specialized2k10 bike looks ok to, the next size would be too big. My only critic is the way the the bike is set up or fitted.

Using lemond u have this....

(31 x 0.883) x 2.54 = 69.5 centimeters or 27.3 inches... in cycling inches sucks, metric system is more precise because the units are smaller and easier to round.

So, 69.5 centimeters from the center of the BB shell up to the top of the saddle, following the center line of the seat tube. This can be your initial position, I bet the saddle will get lower a couple of centimeters.

Stem, the 10 cm one should be ok, but depends too of how do you feel it or how up or down do you use it. 9 cm one is no no, 10 or 11 are ok.

Saddle, the last picture, level that saddle using a level and set the seat back to 4 cms as starting point. I believe it is close to 4 already.

Go and enjoy the bike for 3 hours and fix the set accordingly pain, that usually at this point is neck or back pain.

Like your bike i carve that frame since long time ago but doubt will be able to afford it ever. But im happy with my 3rd road racer.


----------



## PoorCyclist

Here is my SLR01 I had just finished working on.

The bike feels great except the seatpost, it is a little loose... not sure if I need to adjust the polymer block or add tape like other people had.


----------



## specialized2k10

Nice bike. I have mine at 16 lbs but I have ritchey protocol wheels and Sram force groupset. Along with a romin saddle that is prob 100g heavier than that saddle you have. Damn that thing looks painful to me.


----------



## NEO Dan

PoorCyclist said:


> Here is my SLR01 I had just finished working on.
> 
> The bike feels great except the seatpost, it is a little loose... not sure if I need to adjust the polymer block or add tape like other people had.


Nice :thumbsup:
You might get some of the crankskins stuff for the seat post... And cranks.
I'll be awaiting your report on the wheels, I'm thinking of switching from Easton to Shimano.


----------



## reality_V2

Impressive that you managed to get it so close to weight limit (provided you race)


----------



## PoorCyclist

NEO Dan said:


> Nice :thumbsup:
> You might get some of the crankskins stuff for the seat post... And cranks.
> I'll be awaiting your report on the wheels, I'm thinking of switching from Easton to Shimano.


Hi, I applied 3M ventureshield film for the chainstay, crank arms, where cable crosses headtube, and completely covered the bottom plane of the downtube.
it might be a bit thick for the seatpost, still looking for a thinner film.

The wheels I had for a while, they are full scandium dura ace, reliable and smooth ride quality..


----------



## defy_adv_3

*New to BMC*

Hi All,

New to BMC. Just got my RoadRacer on Sunday. Use to have a Giant Defy (hence my username).


----------



## cptsilver

Defy: what size is your RoadRacer?


----------



## defy_adv_3

It's a size 48. The handlebars drop me too low. I think I might have to replace them with a compact.


----------



## ultraman6970

Thats a small if im not wrong...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*BMC CX01 Cross Machine*

My Cross Machine



















and its stablemate...


----------



## ultraman6970

Oh the old models... 

Never imagine BMC was going to take them off production, in a matter of fact thought that this model was going to become the road racer at some point when they started getting rid off the lugs.

Always loved this model in specific, looks so... industrial. Well BMC needed to comply with the rest of the market producing super light machines tho.


----------



## reality_V2

That's actually wicked you have a cross machine, do you use it to race cross or is it more just a commuter bike. I shouldered my road racer for a little bit onetime and I had a major bruise on my shoulder it hurt so much.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Love that CrossMachine.


----------



## batura

I loved the CX01 as well and even made a search on eBay to see the prices of framesets. Well, here is what I got:

Cocksox Sexy Brief Underwear w/ Contour Pouch CX01-New! | eBay

Not my fault! I just typed cx01 on eBay. Thats definately a cross machine though.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

reality_V2 said:


> That's actually wicked you have a cross machine, do you use it to race cross or is it more just a commuter bike. I shouldered my road racer for a little bit onetime and I had a major bruise on my shoulder it hurt so much.


No, not a race bike. It is my daily rider/road/off-road/commuter bike. With the big 45mm tires, I can go many places a road bike simply can't. This gives me the freedom to explore any off-road trails I come across so long as its not too technical. Not quite a hardtail mtn bike bike but close enough for me. 

By the way, I think these early BMC designs with the aluminum skeleton concept are iconic and will be collectible in the future since they are so different looking than all the other cookie-cutter carbon designs out there, even if somewhat slightly heavier.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

qatarbhoy said:


> Love that CrossMachine.


Thanks. Thought I'd post it since they don't show up that often.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Indeed, let me know what size frame it is then and if/when you'd consider selling!


----------



## RiDe_BMC

CX01 in its natural habitat....


----------



## looigi

RiDe_BMC said:


> CX01 in its natural habitat....


Like. :thumbsup:


----------



## an0diz3d

It rides and rolls great! I think we're our own enemies against wind drag...hardly by the bike with the rear profiles.


----------



## qatarbhoy

QB approves. :thumbsup:

But where's the CX01 gone? All I see is a heap of mud and grass! I presume the white-wrapped drop bars and white saddle were ditched after a while...


----------



## outcast7

Back up and running thanks to mr. BMC:7:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*Great to see...*

some CrossMachines come out into the light! Sorry, but I am a roadie and not into the mud and debris!  Not that there is anything wrong with that!  I've gotten her dirtier than any of my other road bikes but never like that. 

Seriously, this is my go-to bike and probably the most fun. I can literally go from the pavement to the trails and not skip a beat. Its a great handling bike, both on and off the road, not often seen (I've never seen another in person) and I think it quite good looking. :thumbsup: To bad they discontinued it.









With my brother's SLT01 on my MINI.


----------



## reality_V2

Those are some gorgeous bikes on there, the fact that you have the lion on the car is just an added bonus


----------



## qatarbhoy

Yes, that car + bike rack + two gorgeous BMCs + Lion of Flanders... all that's missing is the H&B Cyclery's corgi logo and you have attained the apotheosis of cool. (Well, cycling cool, which is horrendous nerdiness to Normal People.)


----------



## BigTex_BMC

an0diz3d how are you liking that Kurve saddle?


----------



## an0diz3d

The Kurve is a fairly interesting seat technology. It feels stiff at first compared to normal saddles but after a while, you'll be able to feel how it dampens differently with its thin-flexed layer as you ride more mileage with it.

Overall, it works well for me and I'm enjoying it thus far. On the other hand, I've seen some reports on the saddle side cracking on other forums but no issues with mine so far. Hopefully the price will be more competitive in the near future as the technology matures.


----------



## MarvinK

BigTex_BMC said:


> an0diz3d how are you liking that Kurve saddle?



Sure wish it came in white!


----------



## BigTex_BMC

yeah, I wish it came in white too, but I may still give it a go, however the antares and aliante are first in line do to their lower cost, not going to spend extra money on a saddle if I don't have to.


----------



## specialized2k10

I'm actually testing out an Antares. I realized the cut out on the romin and romin evo are giving me sores. It's ok so far. I might test out the aliante because I like the romins curve, aliante seems the same way but without a cutout. I'm taking the Antares on a 40 mi ride tomorrow...that should tell me a lot


----------



## eljimberino

*Secondhand new bike*

Easton rear wheel broke spoke...you get the idea


----------



## B05

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> My Cross Machine


Did Camelbak make bidons for BMC too or is it just a sticker on a regular Camelbak?


----------



## racinrob1

Hi All,
Thought i would show off my stable, I got introduced to the BMC when i bought a fourstroke of 'Carbon Lord' in 07 (thanks Sabin).
It started with the FS01, then upgraded it after a cracked frame was replaced under warranty to another FS01 (green one), also added the SLC01 to replace a giant, then found the TE01 on special and just had to have one, and finally got the go ahead to get the SLR01.
They are all totaly different rides, but all bring a smile to my face. The TE01 is the go for a fast thrashing around the trails, while the FS01 i can ride all day and still want to do it again, this is much the same as the SLC01 and SRL01, while i can go harder and faster on the Pro, the Team is the best 100Km+ ride i have found.


----------



## eljimberino

Awesome stable. If you had to chose between the Pro Machine and the Team machine...which one? Why?


----------



## racinrob1

eljimberino said:


> Awesome stable. If you had to chose between the Pro Machine and the Team machine...which one? Why?


When i bought the Team Machine, my bike shop owner said that i would never ride the SLC01 again. I have to say he was wrong, i love riding the SLC01 its fast and does everything i need it to, its just not as comfortable on the road as the SLR. Riding the same road today on the SLC as i did on Friday on the SLR i must say the SLR dampens the harshness of the road while leaving me feeling better. On the climbs some upto 10% i found that i could go harder on the SLC today, but that could be due to the different groups (Fridays average speed 34.8km/hr and today 29.7km/hr over 110Km) and having more left for the climbs.
At the end of the day i will not be selling either of them, i want them both!!!!


----------



## NEO Dan

Something interesting I saw while browsing the interwebs:
Must love red paint as much as I do


----------



## SolidSnake03

specialized2k10 said:


> I'm actually testing out an Antares. I realized the cut out on the romin and romin evo are giving me sores. It's ok so far. I might test out the aliante because I like the romins curve, aliante seems the same way but without a cutout. I'm taking the Antares on a 40 mi ride tomorrow...that should tell me a lot


This is actually almost word for word what I think I'm experiencing. I was getting quite a bit of discomfort/pain/saddle sore type feeling right on the spots that all my weight was on when riding the Romin Evo. I currently am testing out an Antares to see what I think, I feel like it will help distribute the pressure a bit better


----------



## gumbafish

A little older than some of the ones on here lately, but I dig it :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Remove the frame pump, and you Sir will have a great looking bike.


----------



## umaga13

my current BMC SL01. Not much upgrade done yet but for the reynolds 32t carbon wheels


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

B05 said:


> Did Camelbak make bidons for BMC too or is it just a sticker on a regular Camelbak?


No, not a sticker. I picked up 4 of these for a good price at the veloswap last year.


----------



## Tswifty

NEO Dan said:


> Something interesting I saw while browsing the interwebs:
> Must love red paint as much as I do


It being un painted reminds me of there new GF01 bike very stealth


----------



## looigi

Tswifty said:


> It being un painted reminds me of there new GF01 bike very stealth


With its angular lines and faceted tubes, especially in the F-117 mold. New stealth is more rounded and svelte.


----------



## Naixed

Really want a 2011 BMC SLR01 in the price range of $2500 

I went to my LBS and got fitted as a 54cm. I am about 5' 9"
i noticed the slr frame skips 54cm as it goes from 53 to 55. would i fit better on 53 or 55?

Can anyone point me in the right direction? competitivecyclist has 2011 BMC SLR01 (add ultegra group) for $3889 Is this the best I will find?


----------



## ultraman6970

With BMC you have to look the length of the bike, not the size.. the 53 probably has a 55ish effective top tube.. the 55 maybe is maybe like 57 top tube. No idea what the store told you you know... I would go with the 53 because the 55 sure will be too long. but look at the sizing tables and what the guy told you...

For the record... from now on always look at the affective lenght of the bikes not the seattube size, that doesnt work no more.

Good luck.


----------



## 2002

You would fit a 53 on a BMC. They run larger. I really think that competitivecyclist will be the best price out there. My friend got his frameset there, slapped on campy super 11 and said that he loves it.


----------



## PoorCyclist

Get the 53 for sure, it's basically a 54.5


----------



## Naixed

I appreciate the quick responses. 

Let me clarify my initial post, I was in a hurry so I wasn't very concise as I was about to head out.

I visited my LBS just to test ride some road bikes in search for my first purchase. They took measurements and confirmed that I would be suitable for a 54cm bike. I told them my budget and they showed me a couple bikes (pinarello and a felt). I tested the pinarello, but to be honest I didn't have anything to compare but thought it rode well. $2500 for the pinarello with 105 group. I wasn't to happy as I initially went in looking for a litespeed.

Through the forums and internet I have set my eyes on the BMC SLR01. Are there any other reputable online vendors like competitivecyclist that I can shop around at?


----------



## PoorCyclist

delete


----------



## Naixed

Just wanted to check in and say that I purchased a BMC SL01 with full ultegra. I just need some pedals and attire and ready to go.

This machine is so beautiful and well thought out. Naked carbon frame, and internal wiring.. I want my day at work to end now so I can start piecing together and riding asap!


----------



## qatarbhoy

*Nice one...*

... personally I think the BMCs are more beautiful than the Litespeeds. 



Naixed said:


> Just wanted to check in and say that I purchased a BMC SL01 with full ultegra. I just need some pedals and attire and ready to go.
> 
> This machine is so beautiful and well thought out. Naked carbon frame, and internal wiring.. I want my day at work to end now so I can start piecing together and riding asap!


Re: attire, I got a BMC Passion kit (asymmetric design, blood-red and black) and it is the shiznit. (Do people still say shiznit? Anyway, that's what it is.) Show your BMC Passion, I recommend it. Normal sizes tend to sell out very quickly so you may have to hunt them down.










https://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/passion-team-short-sleeve-jersey-ec022163?query=bmc%20passion

https://www.evanscycles.com/products/bmc/passion-team-bib-shorts-ec022165?query=bmc%20passion


----------



## ultraman6970

More "urbanized" form of the ****. Basically means really, really good.


Urban Dictionary: shiznit


----------



## Naixed

Should I get the shimano ultegra pedal set? thoughts?


----------



## easyridernyc

Naixed said:


> Just wanted to check in and say that I purchased a BMC SL01 with full ultegra. I just need some pedals and attire and ready to go.
> 
> This machine is so beautiful and well thought out. Naked carbon frame, and internal wiring.. I want my day at work to end now so I can start piecing together and riding asap!


well done, sir


----------



## B05

Naixed said:


> Should I get the shimano ultegra pedal set? thoughts?


Not sure on which pedals you've used in the past, but I've ridden R540s and the 105s and it's obvious that the 105s are far more better than the 540s due to the wider platform. The only diff between the 105s and the Ultegra is the material so if you're not a weenie then I suggest you get the 105s. 

I recently got a set of Keo Blades and I love it. Wider than the 105s and clipping in is not a hassle at all although I still have to get used to the tight 16nm tension on the blades. I found that clipping out is a bit diff from the Shimano system (with Shimanos I could just "twist out"...with my Looks I have to push in then twist out).

The Keo Blades are pricier than the Ultegras but I like on how they feel. Not sure if I should sell my 105s and get a cheaper pair of Look pedals for my other bike so I don't have to use 2 diff shoes.


----------



## Naixed

this is actually my first road bike and all this is new to me. Now is there a shoe that pairs up well to the 105 keeping budget in mind?


----------



## B05

as long as it has 3 holes on the sole any shoe should work. there no such thing as a "shoe" that pairs up "well" with a set of pedals. what's more important is on how you set the cleats because that can affect things such as pedal efficiency and injuries. 

if you're new then just get 105s - price difference between the Ultegras is about $40-50 (looking @ EBAY prices).


----------



## Naixed

View attachment 255993
my rr sl01


----------



## BigTex_BMC

^ loose the platform pedals and I'd hit that!


----------



## Naixed

just needed something temporarily till my new pedals arrive


----------



## Lars K. P.

Got my size 50 Teammachine SLR01 - 2011 

Group: Sram Red (compact 50/34) 
Wheels: Sram S40
QR: Tune DC
Tires: Conti 4000s w. Michelin Latex
Saddel: Sella Italia Flite Kit Carbonic
Bar: Easton EC90 SLX 
Stem: Easton EA90
Seat post: BMC
Pedals: Look Keo 2 Max Carbon
Bottle Cages: Tune Uni
Weight 7.1 kg incl. pedals etc.


What a great bike


----------



## twin001

My 2011 SL01 Roadracer. 3T stem and the wheels are the only things I have changed out. Absolutely love this bike! I took this picture on my way in to work this morning. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7209712606/" title="IMG_20120516_065936-1 by Jenks Titanium 6, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7099/7209712606_70a5e0604e.jpg" width="500" height="367" alt="IMG_20120516_065936-1"></a>


----------



## easyridernyc

twin001 said:


> My 2011 SL01 Roadracer. 3T stem and the wheels are the only things I have changed out. Absolutely love this bike! I took this picture on my way in to work this morning.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7209712606/" title="IMG_20120516_065936-1 by Jenks Titanium 6, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7099/7209712606_70a5e0604e.jpg" width="500" height="367" alt="IMG_20120516_065936-1"></a>


what wheels? that looks like a nice set up


----------



## Aakoo

Here's few shots of my BMC Roadracer SL01. My first road bike, and my first build. Built it up myself with a help from a friend,
took me a couple of evenings to finish it. 
The setup is:
- BMC SL01 2011 frame, naked carbon 57cm
- SRAM Force cranks, shifters, brakes and rear derailleur
- SRAM Red 2012 FD (Yaw)
- Shimano Ultegra cassette and Dura Ace chain
- Easton EC90 SLX3 handlebar
- Ritchey WCS Carbon Streen saddle and WCS 260 stem
- Shimano Dura Ace C24 wheels w/ Continental GP4000s tyres
- Elite custom race bottle cages
- Shimano PD-A600 pedals. 

Even though weight wasn't a primary factor when choosing the components, the bike came at around 7,4kg with pedals and bottle cages. It was even 20% cheaper than this years stock model, which is always nice....


----------



## holy cromoly

nice road racer


----------



## twin001

easyridernyc said:


> what wheels? that looks like a nice set up


Carbonzone 50mm clinchers. I use those on road rides and I have a set of Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race wheels that I use for racing. Nothing but good things to say about the Carbonzone wheels!


----------



## easyridernyc

twin001 said:


> Carbonzone 50mm clinchers. I use those on road rides and I have a set of Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race wheels that I use for racing. Nothing but good things to say about the Carbonzone wheels!


aero = nice. how much?


----------



## easyridernyc

ace wheels nice touch, i like the white tape (bmc cork?) and saddle, i was thinking selle italia

looks terrific, gives me a few ideas, i think i am stickin with ultegra crank tho


----------



## Aakoo

easyridernyc said:


> ace wheels nice touch, i like the white tape (bmc cork?) and saddle, i was thinking selle italia
> 
> looks terrific, gives me a few ideas, i think i am stickin with ultegra crank tho


Thanks. The tape is just plain Pro silicon tape. The white tape and saddle just seemed to fit the bike nicely, along with the black-white-grey SRAM groupset.


----------



## NEO Dan

Aakoo said:


> - SRAM Red 2012 FD (Yaw)
> - Ritchey WCS 260 stem


Nice build there :thumbsup:
How is the force + red(yaw) combo working out?
Did you get the torx bolts with your stem, I had trouble with the 3mm hex?


----------



## Aakoo

NEO Dan said:


> Nice build there :thumbsup:
> How is the force + red(yaw) combo working out?
> Did you get the torx bolts with your stem, I had trouble with the 3mm hex?


It took me a while to set up the FD (like said, I've never done it before), but now it's working perfectly. Just had to leave little more space between the FD cage and the large chainring than SRAM instructed when adjusting the high limit, and then find the correct cable tension.

I had no trouble with the Ritchey hex bolts, but knowing the problem with bolts being soft I was extra careful with the installation. I did get new harder hex bolts just in case, but didn't need them.


----------



## MarvinK

I'm running old Red with new FD... and seems like an improvement to me. Velonews confirms:
It works! We test SRAM Red backwards compatibility


----------



## youngstah

Fresh off the LBS floor. Picked the BMC over Specialized for the handling, LBS sponsors the group I ride with, and the owner is fantastic.

First ride will be Saturday, big change from the GT hybrid. Actually looking forward to a hill climb!


----------



## CliveDS

New 2012 SLR01 Video View check it here: BMC Team Machine SLR01 2012 Walking Tour - YouTube

Something new we are trying, comments please.


----------



## ultraman6970

The bike would have look way better with tubulars.


----------



## B05

I have less than 10 rides on my Road Racer (k, will finally post pics once my 50mms are on) and I'm noticing I'm finding it hard to sprint on it. I can't rock left/right as much as I could on my AL. I don't know if I'm just missing the extra weight or it's just the weird transition from AL. Bought 1 size smaller than I should've but that can't be the reason. 

Climbing is another story, which I of course find easier than my other bike. 

Gonna end up doing about 100-130kms by the end of the week and I hope I can sprint faster than my AL by next week. It's about frustrating as it can get right now.


----------



## looigi

B05 said:


> I have less than 10 rides on my Road Racer (k, will finally post pics once my 50mms are on) and I'm noticing I'm finding it hard to sprint on it. I can't rock left/right as much as I could on my AL. I don't know if I'm just missing the extra weight or it's just the weird transition from AL. Bought 1 size smaller than I should've but that can't be the reason.
> 
> Climbing is another story, which I of course find easier than my other bike.
> 
> Gonna end up doing about 100-130kms by the end of the week and I hope I can sprint faster than my AL by next week. It's about frustrating as it can get right now.


A bit OT for the "Let's see your BMC!" forum but I will say that though I don't have a RR, I do find notable differences in the out-of-the-saddle handling of my road bikes which usually takes a bit of acclimatization when I switch between them. Other variables can come into play too, like tire pressure, wheel/tire width, etc.. One isn't better than the others, mainly just different.


----------



## AmsoFatso

*Slt01*

Hi, new here. I bought a new 2009 BMC SLT01 of the 'Bay here in Oz. It is the basis for my new Bike. I am building up what I hope to be a bit of a super commuter 

So far I have a 

1) BMC SLT01
2) Used 7800 Dura Ace 10 speed with FSA SLK Carbon crank and FSA Ceramic bb.
3) Salsa Woodchipper handlebars.
4) new Shimano RS80 wheels.

Still some bits to get, the frame came with all the hardware stripped. So I am looking for a seatclamp, rear derailleur hanger and the bit on the bottom of the BB to guide cables. Help!

Really looking forward to this bike.


----------



## Nhat Huy

Mine


----------



## ultraman6970

Oh one of the old road racers.  Looks sick with that campy stuff


----------



## AmsoFatso

Nhat Huy said:


> Mine



Nice! I am hanging out for mine to be built up. I am waiting on the BMC guys to find me a seat post clamp. I am on the verge of getting a few made up.


----------



## Kneedragon

Here's my Team Machine SLR01.


----------



## Aakoo

That Team Machine looks great with Campy SR, the red details are really nice.


----------



## B05

It'll be a replaced by a Race Machine in 2 weeks.


----------



## stuartog11

Today was my first ever build....... Big thanks to my buddy for his help










Still have to get fitted for the new stem. But every thing else is done.


----------



## looigi

Wow. Big frame.


----------



## ultraman6970

Flip the stem man, the bike doesn't deserve it!


----------



## khcoaching

TM01 in action....


----------



## nismosr

SLR01 53cm ..cellphone pictures










same spot different day with Gen 1 Bora Ultra


----------



## ultraman6970

Ultra loves the Team Machine


----------



## twin001

Kneedragon said:


> Here's my Team Machine SLR01.


Perfect! :thumbsup:

except the logo on your rear tire should be in-line with the valve stem.


----------



## Kneedragon

twin001 said:


> Perfect! :thumbsup:
> 
> except the logo on your rear tire should be in-line with the valve stem.


Yep... I had a helluva time mounting the tires on those wheels, so when I finally got the rear on, I noticed the logo was off, but I didn't care at that point... On the next flat or tire swap, I'll fix it...


----------



## stuartog11

looigi said:


> Wow. Big frame.


Yea at 6'5 I need it.




ultraman6970 said:


> Flip the stem man, the bike doesn't deserve it!


Oops..... I had just drought her in and didn't see it..... Sorry for the "foul"

Now if only this tropical downpour in South Florida would end I can take her out.


----------



## MoPho

Kneedragon said:


> Here's my Team Machine SLR01.


Lovely! The red hubs are a nice touch too :thumbsup:

But you've gone this far, you might as well get the red Garmin 500 too, it matches the stem and bike perfectly


----------



## Nhat Huy

Wearing Easton SL "shoes"










Just changed the wheelset


----------



## qatarbhoy

Looks like a rough area man, I wouldn't leave it outside and unlocked...


----------



## AmsoFatso

Mine is not finished yet, but I am happy so far.


----------



## Nhat Huy

Cool horse!


----------



## tthome

2012 BMC SL01 Road Racer w/Ultegra 6700 compact group. Shimano RS80 wheels climbing Paris Mountain in Greenville, SC.

Full youtube video of climb and descent are here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FpWAu419SY


----------



## CliveDS

tthome said:


> 2012 BMC SL01 Road Racer w/Ultegra 6700 compact group. Shimano RS80 wheels climbing Paris Mountain in Greenville, SC.
> 
> Full youtube video of climb and descent are here Paris Mountain Climb and Descent HD- YouTube


Same climb George Hincapie does all his training. Cool video.


----------



## tthome

CliveDS said:


> Same climb George Hincapie does all his training. Cool video.


 True,I've seen him a few times doing repeats on this route at the same time I'm doing them on Fridays. Needless to say, he passed me regularly and George descends with one hand while eating like he's strolling though the park.


----------



## brazilianbreeze

Great builds guys!


----------



## AmsoFatso

All finished...


----------



## B05

a better picture perhaps?


----------



## breezer88

*BMC Seat Binder Assembly stripped...*



hoosier1661 said:


> I Stripped the threads on my 06 slt01 seat post clamp. Does anyone know where I can order another one? I've searched online and can't find any. I found the clamp for the sl01 but it looks different. Mine has 1 piece on each side that the bolts go through.
> 
> Sorry to post here but I don't have enough posts to start another thread.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, the same thing happened to me now 3 times... Called CC and the only one they have is for the newer BMC's. Still waiting to find one and hear back from BMC... Attached is a pic of it...


----------



## ultraman6970

Use larger bolts and make new threads to it.


----------



## breezer88

racinrob1 said:


> Hi All,
> Thought i would show off my stable, I got introduced to the BMC when i bought a fourstroke of 'Carbon Lord' in 07 (thanks Sabin).
> It started with the FS01, then upgraded it after a cracked frame was replaced under warranty to another FS01 (green one), also added the SLC01 to replace a giant, then found the TE01 on special and just had to have one, and finally got the go ahead to get the SLR01.
> They are all totaly different rides, but all bring a smile to my face. The TE01 is the go for a fast thrashing around the trails, while the FS01 i can ride all day and still want to do it again, this is much the same as the SLC01 and SRL01, while i can go harder and faster on the Pro, the Team is the best 100Km+ ride i have found.


Very nice... BTW, what fork you running on your TE01... I am trying to figure out what to build mine too. Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## LowCel

Just built this one up yesterday.


----------



## nismosr

did some upgrade on the SLR01


----------



## specialized2k10

nismosr said:


> did some upgrade on the SLR01


^ that's one sexy SLR


----------



## jmitro

My "new" 2010 BMC Pro Machine SLC01, size 55cm. Built up with Shimano Dura Ace and Easton components. I like the ride so far, coming from a Giant TCR and Bianchi 928SL. All great bicycles. I'd love to have some Easton EC90 SL wheels to complete the look.


----------



## defy_adv_3

*2012 BMC RoadRacer*

Updated pick of my rig


----------



## Ruslan124

Some real nice looking bikes posted so far. Here is mine.


----------



## L_Johnny

nismosr said:


> did some upgrade on the SLR01!



Very NIce! What is the saddle and how much does the bike weight? Happy riding!


----------



## nismosr

L_Johnny said:


> Very NIce! What is the saddle and how much does the bike weight? Happy riding!


Thank you, Saddle is Tune Speedneedle Leather 97grams and the bike weighs 14.1lbs.


----------



## BMC-BRA

Road Race set is perfect. Congratulations !


----------



## twin001

Ruslan124 said:


> Some real nice looking bikes posted so far. Here is mine.


Nice bike....but what is that godawful thing on your stem?


----------



## Ruslan124

Thanks, Its a holder for my cell phone. I use Runkeeper. However its about to go, it doesn't work worth a damn. Fedup picking up cell phone pieces from the road.



twin001 said:


> Nice bike....but what is that godawful thing on your stem?


----------



## twin001

Ruslan124 said:


> Thanks, Its a holder for my cell phone. I use Runkeeper. However its about to go, it doesn't work worth a damn. Fedup picking up cell phone pieces from the road.


Your bike is absolutely stunning! A BMC SLR01 should be topped off with a Garmin or something along that line. Make sure you go with the red/black Garmin to match the bike!


----------



## B05

Buy this:

iphone Bike Mount Samsung Galaxy Cellphone Holder Motor Bike Motorcycle Black | eBay

I own one. The YouTube video is very accurate. Sits flush on your stem. Doesn't move a mm at all


----------



## Ruslan124

Thanks, I appreciate it. I have jut switched to a Motorola MOTOACTV for my bike computer. So far I am loving it. It is black with red trim, the display is crystal clear and the functionality is very good and I hope getting better with each software update. Only downside so far is battery life of 3 to 4 hours. I dont often ride that long but others obviously do.

I am hoping to add a set of Time iClick2 Pedals in Red and Black very soon.




twin001 said:


> Your bike is absolutely stunning! A BMC SLR01 should be topped off with a Garmin or something along that line. Make sure you go with the red/black Garmin to match the bike!


----------



## Ruslan124

Looks like it would work better. Do you know if you can operate the phone touchscreen through the cover?



B05 said:


> Buy this:
> 
> iphone Bike Mount Samsung Galaxy Cellphone Holder Motor Bike Motorcycle Black | eBay
> 
> I own one. The YouTube video is very accurate. Sits flush on your stem. Doesn't move a mm at all


----------



## adz8916

I'm thinking of buying the streetracer SR01. The 105 set-up if £200 more expensive than the Tiagra. Worth it?


----------



## looigi

Nevermind...


----------



## CliveDS

Another one down


----------



## MM01

Some pics of my SLR01:


----------



## ben_

just ordered a 2013 racemachine! pics will be coming!


----------



## BigTex_BMC

CliveDS said:


> Another one down


Time trialing, more like time traveling!


----------



## jerryused

*Surprise*



Miiles said:


> So I've been looking around at all the pictures of your nice-shiny-beautiful BMC's, and frankly I've ran out of pictures to look at so I want some more.
> 
> So post some pictures of your BMC for everyone to enjoy!


I'm surprised at how many own BMC's.


----------



## Aakoo

Here's my winter/commuter/rainy day -bike, 2009 BMC CX02 Crossmachine. Changed the bars and saddle to Ritchey WCS and shifters to Shimano 105 5700. 
View attachment 263575


View attachment 263576


----------



## zion rasta

wow! I was freaking out because I have 35mm of spacers below my stem on my 2011 SLR01. After looking at every bike on this thread I feel a lot better. it seens that the 72.5 HA and the short toptubes call for some serious spacers on a lot of the riders here... including me.... I ride a 58 cervelo R3, Kestrel RT-900 59... as well.

I am 6'1" and the SLR01 frame is a 55cm.

I got a 30mm setback seatpost, and a 120mm FSA stem....


----------



## Mrcyclist

My custom build Racemachine


----------



## twin001

Mrcyclist said:


> My custom build Racemachine


Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Danimal

Just got it today - it's been raining so nothing is adjusted. Need to adjust saddle (bring nose down), lower seat, cut steerer, and possibly fit a shorter stem.

2012 SL01 with full Ultegra, size 57 - picked it up at nearly half price!


----------



## bcapp

I'm going to keep up the trend of Red/Black/White bikes going with this 2010 SLX01, 58cm beauty. Just finished building her an hour ago or so.


----------



## Danimal

bcapp said:


> I'm going to keep up the trend of Red/Black/White bikes going with this 2010 SLX01, 58cm beauty. Just finished building her an hour ago or so.


Loving the red cables!

Dan


----------



## JeddNero

*2012 BMC Street Racer SR01*

Hi, I'm new to the group and I'm based in the UK. I thought I'd show my SR01. This is my first BMC of many to come I hope. Thanks, Kris


----------



## defy_adv_3

*New Wheels*

Posted my bike before, just thought I'd show her off with new wheels. With the wheels the bike weights 15.5 lbs


----------



## ben_

my 2013 racemachine. rides amazingly well. 
much of an upgrade over my 2008 avanti GIRO


----------



## B05

nice to see another RM01 owner.

what's your cassette gearing?


----------



## scirocco

And here's another one. 2011 with a 2012 seatpost. DA/Ultegra build, compact gearing, set up for climbing and touring.


----------



## ben_

b05 said:


> nice to see another rm01 owner.
> 
> What's your cassette gearing?


12-25


----------



## jtl4848

*2012 Roadracer*

Bought a 2011 Roadracer SL02 in July and was not fit properly. After riding for a few months went for a fitting just to see what size frame I should be on. Fitting confirmed I was riding one size too small. 

Tried to work something ou with the original LBS that I bought from but all they wanted to do was change stems and push the seat back.

Ended up trading the SL02 in at another LBS and left with a 2012 Roadracer SL01. 100km over the last two days and couldn't be happier.


----------



## jtl4848

*My BMCs*

Bought a 2011 Roadracer SL02 in July and was not fit properly. After riding for a few months went for a fitting just to see what size frame I should be on. Fitting confirmed I was riding one size too small. 

Tried to work something out with the original LBS that I bought from but all they wanted to do was change stems and push the seat back.

Ended up trading the SL02 in at another LBS and left with a 2012 Roadracer SL01. 100km over the last two days and couldn't be happier.


----------



## reality_V2

jtl4848 said:


> Bought a 2011 Roadracer SL02 in July and was not fit properly. After riding for a few months went for a fitting just to see what size frame I should be on. Fitting confirmed I was riding one size too small.
> 
> Tried to work something out with the original LBS that I bought from but all they wanted to do was change stems and push the seat back.
> 
> Ended up trading the SL02 in at another LBS and left with a 2012 Roadracer SL01. 100km over the last two days and couldn't be happier.


What size were you on before and now for frame/stem.


----------



## jtl4848

First one was a size 51cm with a 100mm stem. From the beginning the seat was set all the way back. A week after buying I had a slipping seat post which was replaced by the shop that I bought from. Only problem then was I had to insist that they give me the longer seat post in order the get the correct seat height - they wanted to leave the seatpost extended past the min insertion point. 

New bike is a size 54cm with a 110 stem length. Saddle to bars drop is less and I can move my hands around on the bars easily. Old bike was skittish, never felt good sitting up and always felt I was "over" the front wheel.


----------



## passthestoke

nomnomnom


----------



## jjcools

Looking great everyone.


----------



## reality_V2

jtl4848 said:


> First one was a size 51cm with a 100mm stem. From the beginning the seat was set all the way back. A week after buying I had a slipping seat post which was replaced by the shop that I bought from. Only problem then was I had to insist that they give me the longer seat post in order the get the correct seat height - they wanted to leave the seatpost extended past the min insertion point.
> 
> New bike is a size 54cm with a 110 stem length. Saddle to bars drop is less and I can move my hands around on the bars easily. Old bike was skittish, never felt good sitting up and always felt I was "over" the front wheel.


Sounds like a little bit of a horror story, I'm on the 54 with a 120 stem, I kinda wish I had gotten the 51 because I can't get quite enough drop on my bike right now, so the exact opposite problem as you. How tall are you?


----------



## B05

> First one was a size 51cm with a 100mm stem. From the beginning the seat was set all the way back. A week after buying I had a slipping seat post which was replaced by the shop that I bought from. Only problem then was I had to insist that they give me the longer seat post in order the get the correct seat height - they wanted to leave the seatpost extended past the min insertion point.


this was my issue with my RR before. Got a 48 and I was at the max and had to use a 110 stem. I wasn't comfortable on it at all.


----------



## riderinthewind

My RM01 with upgrades.


----------



## ben_

shes a beauty!


----------



## Leonard

*SLR01 - Somewhat belatedly*

Recently upgraded the wheelset, so thought it was a good time to post a photo. 

2011 SLR01, Size 55, Ultegra/Dura Ace mix, Ritchey cockpit...and of course, the ENVE 45's (Chris King). 7.2kg as shown


----------



## zion rasta

*BMC SLR01 Team Machine 2011*

55cm frame
Sram Red
Zipp 404 Firecrest
15 lbs with pedals, cages, computer and everything
FSA OC-99 carbon UD 120mm stem

Rider = 6'1" 175 lbs

:thumbsup:


----------



## BMC-BRA

His SLR01 is very beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Tillqusit

Frame: BMC TM01 / size medium/short
Fork: BMC Carbon Integrated Aero Hinge
Crankset: Rotor 3D 175mm with Power2max powermeter
BB box: Parlee cups with CeramicSpeed bearings
TT chainring: O.Symetric 54t / 44t
Handelbar: Pro Missile EVO aero
Stem: BMC P2P Tri Angle Concept Stem
Headset: FSA Orbit IS Carbon
Seatpost: BMC P2P 21_21 Offset Carbon Post
Brakes caliper: BMC integrated brake system, Front & Rear
Brakes levels: Campagnolo TT
Front derailleur: Campagnolo Super Record 11 speed
Rear derailleur: Campagnolo Super Record 11 speed
Pedal: Time RXS Carbon
Chain: KMC X11SL gold
Sadel: ProLogo Nago EVO HB w/carbon rails
Wire: Gore Ride-On
Cable housing: Gore Ride-On
– - – - – - – - – - -
Front Wheel: Mavic IO
Disk Wheel: Lightweight AutoBahn
Tubulars: Continental Podium TT 19
Cassette: Campagnolo Super Record 11-23T


----------



## matyb

that baby looks fast standing still....awesome!!!


----------



## matyb

riderinthewind said:


> My RM01 with upgrades.


very nice!!!


----------



## looigi

A work of art....except perhaps for that funky chainring.


----------



## jjcools

That is amazing. What does it do...


----------



## teflondog

2012 BMC SL01 - 51cm


----------



## looigi

Very classy looking.


----------



## jjcools

*Team project*

In progress

SLR01 with Record.

WI hubs and Kinlin wides on order.

Just noticed the nice spider in the background too. Took care of it.


----------



## nismosr

Winter get up, Ambrosio Nemesis 32H, circus monkey hubs wheelsmith spokes and glued Veloflex Criterium 22mm front and Veloflex Roubaix 24mm Rear.


----------



## kingofgrope

nice crankset man.


----------



## teflondog

After having my SL01 for a month, I've grown fond of BMC. So much that I just picked up the SLR01 to add to the stable.


----------



## easyridernyc

easton 50's?


----------



## teflondog

easyridernyc said:


> easton 50's?


The bike came with Easton EA90 SE. I don't how much about them although I wouldn't be surprised if they're a cost down version of their more expensive wheels.


----------



## marathon marke

teflondog said:


> The bike came with Easton EA90 SE. I don't how much about them although I wouldn't be surprised if they're a cost down version of their more expensive wheels.


My Team Machine has the same wheels. They are actually an R4 hub with an SLX rim. That means you get the more durable, steel ball bearings in the hub, as oppsed to the ceramic bearings, but the light rim weight of the SLX. I wrench at a shop and had to get my rear rim replaced after 9,000 miles when it started to develope cracks around a few of the spoke holes. I spoke with Easton when I was setting it up for a warranty replacement, and my suspision was confirmed that the EA90 SE wheels actually do have SLX rims. In fact, the graphics on my replacment rim show exactly that. To me, this combination is the best of both worlds, durable hubs with lightweight rims.


----------



## easyridernyc

teflondog said:


> The bike came with Easton EA90 SE. I don't how much about them although I wouldn't be surprised if they're a cost down version of their more expensive wheels.



you mean 90 sl?


----------



## L_Johnny

easyridernyc said:


> you mean 90 sl?


Actually, it is some special concoction, this is copied from the Competitive Cyclist SLR01 Ultegra electronic description:
" And also just like the team, you'll be rolling on Easton's EA90 SE wheels, the very same hoops that propelled Cadel Evans into the yellow jersey at the 2011 Tour de France."


It is a very nice kit on that team machine.


----------



## easyridernyc

L_Johnny said:


> Actually, it is some special concoction, this is copied from the Competitive Cyclist SLR01 Ultegra electronic description:
> " And also just like the team, you'll be rolling on Easton's EA90 SE wheels, the very same hoops that propelled Cadel Evans into the yellow jersey at the 2011 Tour de France."
> 
> 
> It is a very nice kit on that team machine.


im sayin

the sealed ceramic hubs on the 90 sl's are solid. and smooth. it would take a lot for me to give them up for anything less than carbon tubulars, i love em. curious also cause of the dt swiss stock on my road racer i was thinking about another pair of 90's but i think the ceramic hubs come on slx 2012


----------



## marathon marke

easyridernyc said:


> im sayin
> 
> the sealed ceramic hubs on the 90 sl's are solid. and smooth. it would take a lot for me to give them up for anything less than carbon tubulars, i love em. curious also cause of the dt swiss stock on my road racer i was thinking about another pair of 90's but i think the ceramic hubs come on slx 2012


Did you guys miss my post?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4213213-post2.html

They are not ceramic bearings, but have the lower spoke count SLX rims. The EA90 SE is a "Special Edition" (ED), a hybrid wheel, you might say.


----------



## racinrob1

Well after the untimely death of my 2011 SLR01, body verse seat stay, the seat stay lost. So the nice people at my insurance company shouted me a brand new 2013 bike with sram red groupset, and let me keep my dead bike and parts to reuse, so bar, stem and wheels have been reused. :thumbsup:

A couple of pics.


----------



## easyridernyc

marathon marke said:


> My Team Machine has the same wheels. They are actually an R4 hub with an SLX rim. That means you get the more durable, steel ball bearings in the hub, as oppsed to the ceramic bearings, but the light rim weight of the SLX. I wrench at a shop and had to get my rear rim replaced after 9,000 miles when it started to develope cracks around a few of the spoke holes. I spoke with Easton when I was setting it up for a warranty replacement, and my suspision was confirmed that the EA90 SE wheels actually do have SLX rims. In fact, the graphics on my replacment rim show exactly that. To me, this combination is the best of both worlds, durable hubs with lightweight rims.


k i got it

i was thinking about 90 sl's with the ceramic bearings for my new road racer, they've worked well for many moons on my felt bike, good clinchers, handbuilt, tough, light and they just wont stop rolling. i dont mind dropping six bucks for the sl's again, nice wheels, easton does not eff around

90 slx is a bit pricey for me, should have nabbed them at performance for 450 a few months back dayumn that was a gud deal. right now 1000 for a new pair is beyond reach. if i _were_ to drop a g on a new wheelset i would probably just spend 1200 and look for a pair of ec 90's discounted somewhere


----------



## tthome

easyridernyc said:


> 90 slx is a bit pricey for me, should have nabbed them at performance for 450 a few months back dayumn that was a gud deal.


Not sure if you're referring to the Easton EA90 LTD (SE) from Performance Bike or not, but today they're $467 after discount and free shipping. That's a good deal.

Easton EA90 LTD Road Wheelset -- Performance Exclusive - Performance Exclusive Components


----------



## marathon marke

easyridernyc said:


> im sayin
> 
> the sealed ceramic hubs on the 90 sl's are solid. and smooth. it would take a lot for me to give them up for anything less than carbon tubulars, i love em. curious also cause of the dt swiss stock on my road racer i was thinking about another pair of 90's but i think the ceramic hubs come on slx 2012





tthome said:


> Not sure if you're referring to the Easton EA90 LTD (SE) from Performance Bike or not, but today they're $467 after discount and free shipping. That's a good deal.
> 
> Easton EA90 LTD Road Wheelset -- Performance Exclusive - Performance Exclusive Components


Yes, these are the same wheels as the ones marketed as EA90 SE. I believe Performance has a mistake in the weight though. These wheels have the same spoke count and rim as the SLX wheelset. The only difference is the metal bearings as opposed to ceramic, so the weight compared to an SLX wheelset shouldn't be too much different. In fact, the Performance page has these weighing 10 grams *heavier* than the EA90 SL (according to Easton's website), which doesn't make any sense. If anything, the Performance set (because of the lower spoke count/SLX rim) should be closer to the weight of the SLX wheelset.


----------



## easyridernyc

tthome said:


> Not sure if you're referring to the Easton EA90 LTD (SE) from Performance Bike or not, but today they're $467 after discount and free shipping. That's a good deal.
> 
> Easton EA90 LTD Road Wheelset -- Performance Exclusive - Performance Exclusive Components


price looks more like 550

i think before they had the slx for 450, i think it was slx ltd edition. now they have the 90 LTD, same as 90 se, main difference seems to be the hub, i would prefer ceramic, but at that price, the "SE"'s would be tough to pass up. plus, and even though wheel specs are typically slightly downgraded, these appear to be hanging at the upper middle of the easton chain. and as i say, i am believer, originally i bought a pair of 70's (deeper dish, unsealed hubs) for my s works frame. those wheels, while slightly heavier than the 90 series, are absolutely BOMBPROOF, and would be a fine complement to any road racer or race machine....

at this price range i am still thinking 90 sl..


----------



## marathon marke

racinrob1 said:


> Well after the untimely death of my 2011 SLR01, body verse seat stay, the seat stay lost. So the nice people at my insurance company shouted me a brand new 2013 bike with sram red groupset, and let me keep my dead bike and parts to reuse, so bar, stem and wheels have been reused. :thumbsup:
> 
> A couple of pics.


Sweet deal and sweet bike. I love my 2012 SLR01. It has almost 11,000 miles on since last March. Am I right in that the 2013 has a satin finish? How do you like it compared to last year's glossy?

It looks like you have both clear frame protection patches and cable sleeved to protect the finish on the frame's head tube. If so, any reason why you use both?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my bmc TMR01


----------



## racinrob1

marathon marke said:


> Sweet deal and sweet bike. I love my 2012 SLR01. It has almost 11,000 miles on since last March. Am I right in that the 2013 has a satin finish? How do you like it compared to last year's glossy?
> 
> It looks like you have both clear frame protection patches and cable sleeved to protect the finish on the frame's head tube. If so, any reason why you use both?




It has grown on me, they say it 200grams lighter without the gloss so thats a bonus. It came out of the box at 6.8kg with pedals and cheap ass mavic wheels, by the time i replaced the bar, stem and added bottle cages, garmin mount and my fulcrum's for training it topped out at 7kg, swapping the fulcrums for the EC90SL clinchers its back to 6.8 which is great considering my stem and bar are beefier that standard.
I have alway put protective tape on frames and habits die hard, it also helps if the sleeves move during a ride.


----------



## alfa011

*My ST01*

Here is my SLT01. 

This is my first bike without any Shimano and Campagnolo components. Mostly to try some high-end Chinese bicycle components such as TOKEN, Micro Shift and IDIO in a RED-BLACK-WHITE color scheme. It will be an interesting experience.

PENDING! Fitting + adjusting the stem steer tube height, spec torque of all nuts and bolts, install Bontrager water bottle cages, install SRAM in-line derailleur cable tension adjusters, up-load of better photos. NOT FINISHED yet.

Specs: 

Frame / Size / Year:
BMC SLT01 51cm, Carbon, Aluminum Lugs / 2009?

Handlebars / Stem:
EASTON AERO EC90 44cm with Red-Black Specialized cork tape / RITCHEY WCS 4-Axis 100mm

Fork / Headset:
EASTON EC90 SLX / FSA Orbit I #16 1-1/8 Blk Internal H-set 36/36

Front Wheel / Hub / Rim / Tire:
AEROSPOKE 700c CARBON / VITTORIA RUBINO PRO 23MM, TOKEN anodized aluminum skewers

Rear Wheel / Hub / Rim / Tire:
AEROSPOKE 700c CARBON / VITTORIA RUBINO PRO 23MM, TOKEN anodized aluminum skewers

Crankset / Bottom Bracket:
EASTON EC90 CARBON / TOKEN INTEGRATED BOTTOM BRACKET

Saddle / Seat Post:
Selle Italia SLR Gel / IDIO WHITE CARBON 31.6 x 350MM

Pedals / Chain:
Ritchey V4 Micro Road / SRAM PC 991 Cross step 9 Speed with gold link crossstep

Shifters / Derailers:
Nashabar Micro Shift Dual Control, 9 speed shifters / Microshift ARSIS derailers / Jagwire cables-wires for derailers

Brakes / Brake Levers:
TOKEN ACCURA CNC (front) / PLANET X Ultra Light CNC (rear) brake calipers / Jagwire cables-wires for brakes

Gearing / Chainring / Misc.:
SRAM PG-970 12-26 9 speed Cassette - 53 / 39 / ROTOR Elliptical chainrings / Token 11T rear derailleur alloy pulley


----------



## looigi

Interesting...What's the reason for different front/rear brake calipers?


----------



## alfa011

looigi said:


> Interesting...What's the reason for different front/rear brake calipers?


 just to follow the frame color scheme..


----------



## looigi

That's what I was afraid of...


----------



## love4himies

My new 2011 BMC Roadracer SL02. No upgrades, ran out of funds 

Note: Saddle to be switched to my old Selle Italia Lady which is black.

View attachment 273639


View attachment 273640


----------



## easyridernyc

love4himies said:


> My new 2011 BMC Roadracer SL02. No upgrades, ran out of funds
> 
> Note: Saddle to be switched to my old Selle Italia Lady which is black.
> 
> View attachment 273639
> 
> 
> View attachment 273640


do that's where that last 51 went...

well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tillqusit

View attachment 273824


Name decals for my TM01


----------



## jmitro

fnally got around to updating my photo; got a set of Easton EC90 SL tubulars and another set of clinchers; I really love riding this bike


----------



## bikerjulio

Here's mine. A little soft in the 57cm size but I like it.

View attachment 274269


----------



## teddyuk

Just bought a 2011 naked SL01 Ultegra to which I am swapping the Scor road bars and stem with Ritchey WCS. I will also try to take off all the stickers on the R1700 wheels. 

I will post soon a pic!


----------



## slx01

Started out as a blue 2009, frame replaced under warranty.

Dura ace/sram red groupset

Handbuilt carbon clinchers with powertap hubs


----------



## Wilier_speed

My on-going 50cm 2011 SLR01 project. Full Dura Ace 7900, Lightweight Ventoux Gen II wheelset, Easton EA90 stem, Easton EC90 SLX carbon bars, Elite Sior Evo cages. Without the spare tubular and Garmin device, it weighs in at 13.94 pounds.

View attachment 274344


----------



## L_Johnny

slx01 said:


> Started out as a blue 2009, frame replaced under warranty.
> 
> Dura ace/sram red groupset
> 
> Handbuilt carbon clinchers with powertap hubs


Good looking bike!
Are those 80mm clinchers, mavic rims?


----------



## slx01

L_Johnny said:


> Good looking bike!
> Are those 80mm clinchers, mavic rims?


They are full carbon gigantex rims on powertap hubs built up by the wheelsmith.co.uk which provided a superb service.


----------



## L_Johnny

slx01 said:


> They are full carbon gigantex rims on powertap hubs built up by the wheelsmith.co.uk which provided a superb service.


What is the dimension of the "dish," 80mm?
thanks


----------



## JMM

Could give us high res images for download :eek6:

I would love to have them on my desktop  usually reserved for SLR01 and London's skyline, but this time I'd make an acceptation


----------



## iroad

Here it is, my BMC SL01 Ultegra Di2. Bought it from CC for $2500 . My other bike is a Klein Quantum. Oh boy! the carbon BMC rides so smooth and comfortable comparing to the aluminum Klein. The Klein was the best and most comfortable aluminum bike when I bought it 15+ years ago, but compared to the BMC, it's day and night. Both bikes climbs very well with a slight edge given to BMC. The Di2 is pure joy. The electronic gear shift is quick and precise. I love both of my bikes, each with its own personality.


----------



## thedips

Very beautiful bikes everyone!


----------



## BMC-BRA

*BMC Race Machine RM01*

New Project.
Replacing SLX01.
Now with Race Machine. 



View attachment 275502


View attachment 275503


View attachment 275504


View attachment 275505


View attachment 275506


View attachment 275507


View attachment 275508


View attachment 275509


View attachment 275510


View attachment 275512


View attachment 275513


View attachment 275515


View attachment 275516


View attachment 275517


View attachment 275518


View attachment 275519


View attachment 275520


View attachment 275521


View attachment 275522


View attachment 275523


View attachment 275524


----------



## easyridernyc

*sweet.*



BMC-BRA said:


> New Project.
> Replacing SLX01.
> Now with Race Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275502
> 
> 
> View attachment 275503
> 
> 
> View attachment 275504
> 
> 
> View attachment 275505
> 
> 
> View attachment 275506
> 
> 
> View attachment 275507
> 
> 
> View attachment 275508
> 
> 
> View attachment 275509
> 
> 
> View attachment 275510
> 
> 
> View attachment 275512
> 
> 
> View attachment 275513
> 
> 
> View attachment 275515
> 
> 
> View attachment 275516
> 
> 
> View attachment 275517
> 
> 
> View attachment 275518
> 
> 
> View attachment 275519
> 
> 
> View attachment 275520
> 
> 
> View attachment 275521
> 
> 
> View attachment 275522
> 
> 
> View attachment 275523
> 
> 
> View attachment 275524


looks pricey, though.....did you get a deal on the frame?


----------



## BMC-BRA

easyridernyc said:


> looks pricey, though.....did you get a deal on the frame?


Hi .
Yes.
I am very pleased.
This frame is spectacular.
I remember that I talked to you on the subject.


----------



## easyridernyc

BMC-BRA said:


> Hi .
> Yes.
> I am very pleased.
> This frame is spectacular.
> I remember that I talked to you on the subject.


the titanium brakes and matching cages. nice touch....


----------



## BMC-BRA

easyridernyc said:


> the titanium brakes and matching cages. nice touch....


Only the hardware titanium .
It is forged CNC 6061 aluminum arms .
The set consists SwissStop cartridge pads .
It has a great braking modulation, excellent brakes.


----------



## gamenight

My new Road Racer SL01.

View attachment 276083


----------



## gixxer_kidd

iroad said:


> Here it is, my BMC SL01 Ultegra Di2. Bought it from CC for $2500 . .


Wow, how did you manage to get such a great deal? Also thinking about pickup up a BMC from CC too.


----------



## easyridernyc

gixxer_kidd said:


> Wow, how did you manage to get such a great deal? Also thinking about pickup up a BMC from CC too.


cause competitive cyclist rocks, man...i think they still have a bunch of rocking 012's with di2 but if you want to do it this year, sizes are selling out quickly


----------



## ozminator

Very nice!!! I just ordered mine this morning. I can't wait! Is yours a 48 or a 51?


----------



## love4himies

BMC-BRA what a beautiful bike!


----------



## gamenight

it's a 51.


----------



## ozminator

That's what I thought. Thanks. I ordered a 48 for my midget size.


----------



## BMC-BRA

Thanks.



love4himies said:


> BMC-BRA what a beautiful bike!


----------



## teddyuk

My new (model 2011) SL01 Ultegra. I changed the handlebars and stem with a Ritchey WCS logic II compact bar and stem. Took out the stickers from the DT Swiss R1700 wheels and now the bike look (to me) much better! Next step: new saddle!
View attachment 276391
View attachment 276392


----------



## ozminator

View attachment 277017


My new road racer. Size 48. Zipp Vuka Sprint. Zipp Service Course SL stem (80 mm). Reynolds Assault


----------



## defy_adv_3

Got new wheels...how you guys like it?

They're China wheels from BladeX....60 mm carbon clinchers UD weave.

https://i756.photobucket.com/albums/xx203/r_arcia/79e4b6aa8590bd2bd0d71baeca607a65.jpg

https://i756.photobucket.com/albums/xx203/r_arcia/cebe6516a3fc2fddf47811a061a2af43.jpg

https://i756.photobucket.com/albums/xx203/r_arcia/e441681d1d7fce4b81445b96036e98dc.jpg


----------



## defy_adv_3

Sorry put the wrong links


----------



## gamenight

very nice. Looks great.


----------



## easyridernyc

teddyuk said:


> My new (model 2011) SL01 Ultegra. I changed the handlebars and stem with a Ritchey WCS logic II compact bar and stem. Took out the stickers from the DT Swiss R1700 wheels and now the bike look (to me) much better! Next step: new saddle!
> View attachment 276391
> View attachment 276392


well done sir. 

i think i will take the decals off my wheels too, good idea


----------



## teddyuk

easyridernyc said:


> well done sir.
> 
> i think i will take the decals off my wheels too, good idea


Thanks. I m every single day even more happy of my decision about the decals. I recently bought from ebay an used (apparently as new) Fizik Arione to try it and test the confort. It is completely white, so I hope it will match at least the BMC decals on the frame (that to me is a shame to not be able to take them off as well)


----------



## easyridernyc

teddyuk said:


> Thanks. I m every single day even more happy of my decision about the decals. I recently bought from ebay an used (apparently as new) Fizik Arione to try it and test the confort. It is completely white, so I hope it will match at least the BMC decals on the frame (that to me is a shame to not be able to take them off as well)


white fizik, nice. they say arione is gud, i had a fizik didnt last too good and failed bad. my new selle italia is more comfortable. not sure whether i might switch out the saddle on the road racer, tho...

keep us posted. later dood


----------



## defy_adv_3

gamenight said:


> very nice. Looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## teddyuk

easyridernyc said:


> white fizik, nice. they say arione is gud, i had a fizik didnt last too good and failed bad. my new selle italia is more comfortable. not sure whether i might switch out the saddle on the road racer, tho...
> 
> keep us posted. later dood



New Fizik by ITUK1944, on Flickr


Untitled by ITUK1944, on Flickr


----------



## Aussie Rider

I like my Arione saddle but saddles are a personal thing

However

Rule #8// Saddles, bars, and tires shall be carefully matched.3
Valid options are: 

Match the saddle to the bars and the tires to black; or 
Match the bars to the color of the frame at the top of the head tube and the saddle to the color of the frame at the top of the seat tube and the tires to the color where they come closest to the frame; or 
Match the saddle and the bars to the frame decals; or 
Black, black, black


----------



## teddyuk

Opinions are opinions... And I personally don't think there are rules
At the end the saddle is white as the BMC decals, and I would not like white bar tape with black hoods and black levers.

I was looking for a black saddle, but before of buying a new one I opted for this one on ebay, paied just £40 (Arione CX Carbon braided)!

If it was for me, my bike would be completely black, without any decals.


----------



## BMC-BRA

Congratulations on the bike ozminator is defy_adv_3.

I like the color combination.
My RM01 has those colors black, red and white



defy_adv_3 said:


> Sorry put the wrong links


----------



## defy_adv_3

BMC-BRA said:


> Congratulations on the bike ozminator is defy_adv_3.
> 
> I like the color combination.
> My RM01 has those colors black, red and white


BMC-BRA... Me and ozminator are two different people, we just happen to have the same bike and color scheme. Thanks for the comment though. If you see, ozminator has a dura ace group set and I have an ultegra group set.


----------



## scratcher33

I have had my BMC SLX for about 3 years - updated the Ultegra/some dura ace stuff, new TWE carbon wheel. Still enjoying the bike !!

View attachment 277981


----------



## scratcher33

BMC SLX01 - had the bike for 3 or 4 years. Still enjoying the ride. Upgraded the Ultegra and added some dura ace bits. And the TWE carbon wheels are awesome.
View attachment 277982


----------



## tihsepa

*My new Roadracer build*

Just finished it and 20 miles to fit. So far its very nice. 

6700 Ultegra
Thomson bars and stem.
Reynolds Assault wheels.
16.1lb. Ready to ride.


----------



## lbagley

View attachment 278655


----------



## JMM

Aussie Rider said:


> I like my Arione saddle but saddles are a personal thing
> 
> However
> 
> Rule #8// Saddles, bars, and tires shall be carefully matched.3
> Valid options are:
> 
> Match the saddle to the bars and the tires to black; or
> Match the bars to the color of the frame at the top of the head tube and the saddle to the color of the frame at the top of the seat tube and the tires to the color where they come closest to the frame; or
> Match the saddle and the bars to the frame decals; or
> Black, black, black


Usually I might agree, but to be honest, here it looks very good none the less. So why bother with rules if you find a good way to break them?


----------



## lbagley

*tape*



JMM said:


> Usually I might agree, but to be honest, here it looks very good none the less. So why bother with rules if you find a good way to break them?




Normally yes i agree also , I did have very beautiful white tape.

But as bikes are made to be ridden white doesnt last too long here is a shot with white 

This bike is now for sale $5000 only a few hundred kms on it normal retail $6400

View attachment 278823


----------



## lbagley

We have had a demo night for our store check out some of the 2013 range 

Cycle Fitness Nutrition

Click here for photos https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ijnedd6selc1zoe/XfoJZek1Kf


----------



## JMM

lbagley said:


> Normally yes i agree also , I did have very beautiful white tape.
> 
> But as bikes are made to be ridden white doesnt last too long here is a shot with white
> 
> This bike is now for sale $5000 only a few hundred kms on it normal retail $6400
> 
> View attachment 278823


what a beauty! I am currently on a hunt for a frame like yours since i like it better than the current colours. Which size is yours?


----------



## lbagley

*bmc RM01*



JMM said:


> what a beauty! I am currently on a hunt for a frame like yours since i like it better than the current colours. Which size is yours?


this is a 2013 RM01 53 cm frame 
from NSW Australia


----------



## Lozza_UK

View attachment 280999


My custom build. Got frame on sale as 2011 model. Rides beautifully. Total weight 8kg size 60cm


----------



## jaseyjase




----------



## Kowalski

error


----------



## Kowalski

*Impec*


----------



## erik$

Promachine with Chorus11, Zonda and Ritchey-components:


----------



## alfie88109

my not so new Street Racer
BMC SR02(3) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(1) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(2) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(4) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(5) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## alfie88109

my not so new Street Racer
BMC SR02(5) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(1) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(2) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(4) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BMC SR02(5) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## L_Johnny

erik$ said:


> Promachine with Chorus11, Zonda and Ritchey-components:


Holy saddle drop Batman!~


----------



## dero_4

View attachment 284743


----------



## gamenight

My 2012 Roadracer SL01
View attachment 285146


----------



## dero_4

Updated pic with new 50mm tubulars - 2012 SL01
View attachment 285148


----------



## looigi

gamenight said:


> My 2012 Roadracer SL01


Very classy looking...except perhaps for green bottles.


----------



## gamenight

I should have taken them out for the pic. They are the only insulated bottles I have. Looking to replace them. I'm not to thrilled with the color.


----------



## dero_4

Sorry posted in reply to someone else
View attachment 285157


----------



## easyridernyc

marathon marke said:


> Yes, these are the same wheels as the ones marketed as EA90 SE. I believe Performance has a mistake in the weight though. These wheels have the same spoke count and rim as the SLX wheelset. The only difference is the metal bearings as opposed to ceramic, so the weight compared to an SLX wheelset shouldn't be too much different. In fact, the Performance page has these weighing 10 grams *heavier* than the EA90 SL (according to Easton's website), which doesn't make any sense. If anything, the Performance set (because of the lower spoke count/SLX rim) should be closer to the weight of the SLX wheelset.


pulled the trigger on the 90sl's. from700 down to 325 shipped on closeout from performance gud deal


----------



## marquis de brin

frame: bmc sl01 '10
shifters: sram red black edition 
rear derailleur: sram red
front derraileur: sram red
crank: sram rival
wheels: mavic ksyrium sl (silver)
tyres: schwalbe durano-s (silver)


----------



## marquis de brin

sedgsdzgf


----------



## marquis de brin

why can i see my posts?


----------



## marquis de brin

batman rides a bmc?!


----------



## crank1979

I put the old 7970 groupset onto the BMC.


----------



## Penfold77

jaseyjase said:


>



Oh my


----------



## element battler

Hello ladies and gents,
Picked this 2014 SLR02 up just over a week ago. Removed the 105 and sold it to recoup costs, and put my fsa bars on. Had to get new wheels to accommodate the Force 22, but what the hell I just came back from a gulf deployment and had saved for this occasion. 



















Initial impressions are that the downtube is fat and overall the bike is very stiff. Many times I have crested a hill and gone to shift to the big ring only to find I was there all along! Still sorting out my positioning and I have fixed the silly saddle angle since these photos were taken.


----------



## BMC-BRA

Congratulations on your bike.
Very beautiful.

Another detail that you noticed on the bike that makes the difference ?

Hugs.


----------



## bowbafet

*Stealth GF01 Di2*

Here's mine, swapped in Mavis Ksyrium SLS wheels. Black. Fast. Badass.


----------



## elmadaleno

Here's my "not so new" 2012 Team Machine Size 57.5 With mostly SRAM Red.


----------



## mannymerc

defy_adv_3 said:


> Sorry put the wrong links



nice looking bike, what wheels???


----------



## Hunyak

I just took this baby out for her maiden voyage.


----------



## teddyuk




----------



## Hunyak

Just got this baby.


----------



## 7rider

My new rig for TT's and tris/du's.
2014 TimeMachine TM01.
Currently stock and nearly complete - when the bank account allows, I'll likely upgrade the wheels.
Now question:
As you can see - the tires are mis-matched. I'm not sure if I should go with the red (which are a hold-over from my '07 P2C that this replaces) or go black (or, should I go gray or white?). I'm leaning towards black. Thoughts?


----------



## majbuzz

Great looking bike, congrats. I prefer the black tires, but that's just me.


----------



## looigi

Unless it's a hipster fixie, tires should be black, IMO.


----------



## marathon marke

elmadaleno said:


> Here's my "not so new" 2012 Team Machine Size 57.5 With mostly SRAM Red.
> View attachment 292686
> View attachment 292686


Isn't that a 2011? I have a 2012 and the graphics are solid letters, not outlined.


----------



## L_Johnny

Yeah, 2011, the seatpost retention mech is the giveaway.


----------



## dothecrux

Here's my 59cm Promachine SLC01
Noname chinese clinchers, full SRAM Force/Red drivetrain, Zero Gravity OG brakes (brakes well, but feels sloppy), 3T stem, Zipp bars, EC70 post, big-S saddle, Schwalbe 25mm Ultremo tires.
Has a wonderful feel, rides silently, like it better with my alternative Easton EC90SL 38mm clinchers, but these look good on pictures (I really don't ride that much, just like bikes!).
Here it is:






Simon, Denmark


----------



## jaseyjase

^ lovely promachine!

current guise of my teammachine 2011 SLR01 / RED / F1s


----------



## 107us

Here is my BMC TMR02


----------



## 107us

Here is my BMC TMR02


----------



## rvnmd

Almost done. SL01 2011


----------



## matyekim

I posted a few months ago about my SL01 crashed and looking for a crash replacement. Well here it is 






took it out for a second test ride.

Still need to get fitted on it. I'll post an updated photo after i'm dialed in.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Very nice, very nice. Looking good. Nice upgrade. Bet it's nice to be back out there on one. I can't wait to get my own, I'm hoping it will be the best climbing machine I've ever ridden.


----------



## jammin

My new road bike for the year, 2012 BMC street racer. Got a good deal on it as NOS. So far just added shimano pedals,Garmin500 and a set of Cycle logix 50mm carbon clincher wheels and a selle seat. Probably do a carbon frame build next winter.


----------



## wanton007

Here's mine...2012 RoadRacer SL01. I'm a Trek Madone convert...loving it so far.


----------



## wanton007

Here's mine...2012 RoadRacer SL01. I'm a Trek Madone convert...loving it so far.


----------



## JMM

Very nice combo! What made you choose SLR02 over SLR01? I Plan an SLR01 SRAM Force build in the next 2 month.


----------



## dadoflam

Mid-life update. 
New bikes have come and gone but my Pro Machine stays with me and lives on - I don't think I will ever tire of the unique frame. 
Since its maiden appearance some time ago there had been a few refinements when this photo was taken - original Easton fork replaced by Enve 1.0 fork (big handling improvement), narrower and lighter SMP saddle, Ax Lightness Morpheus cranks and THM Fibula brakes replaced the Dura Ace original items and LW tubulars swapped for LW clinchers.


----------



## jaseyjase

^ one of my all time fave pro machines, great job on that one.

makes me seriously consider painting my 2011 team machine


----------



## rvnmd

My BMC SL01 2011 finally done.

Thanks to uncrx2003 for the seatpost. Fast and Comfortable ride. Ride BMC.


----------



## rvnmd

My BMC SLO1 2011 finally done.
Thanks to uncrx2003 for the streampost.
Fast & Comfy, Ride BMC.


----------



## NEO Dan

Gold chain looks "right" on that bike, IMO one the few... :thumbsup:


----------



## wanton007

That's a nice looking machine!


----------



## Lazarini




----------



## Rashadabd

element battler said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> Picked this 2014 SLR02 up just over a week ago. Removed the 105 and sold it to recoup costs, and put my fsa bars on. Had to get new wheels to accommodate the Force 22, but what the hell I just came back from a gulf deployment and had saved for this occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial impressions are that the downtube is fat and overall the bike is very stiff. Many times I have crested a hill and gone to shift to the big ring only to find I was there all along! Still sorting out my positioning and I have fixed the silly saddle angle since these photos were taken.


That's a very nice build man. Well done.


----------



## Rashadabd

107us said:


> Here is my BMC TMR02
> 
> View attachment 295250


Very nice.


----------



## pepckat

Got this bike for 2 months now as an upgrade from a 2012 BMC Roadracer with SRAM Force. Originally came with a 105 drivetrain. Stripped the bike and left the frame, fork and seatpost. Sold everything and replaced it with a full Ultegra Drivetrain, Reynolds Assault Limited, 3T Ergosum and ARX Team Bars/stem and a specialized toupe pro saddle. Was able to trim down the weight from 17.6 lbs (stock) to 15.5 lbs with Speedplay X2stainless pedals. Put a couple of 3T bottle cages for the finishing touch. Definitely well worth every penny!


----------



## majbuzz

Really nice looking bike!


----------



## pepckat

Thanks sir!


----------



## Tillqusit

My new BMC SLR01 2015 😄


----------



## mchu004

^ Very nice! Did you do your own build with the frameset?

My new 2015 SLR01 Ultegra. Just swapped the stem, saddle, and bar tape.


----------



## Sleekride

2014 GF01 Disc. Wasn't into discs on road bikes, but I'm starting to get use to them.


----------



## TricrossRich

One of my good riding buddies just picked up a new whip... and I took some photographs for him.

2014 BMC TMR01










Specs

Frame: 2014 BMC TMR01
Components: Shimano Ultegra 6800
Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6800 53-39
Rear Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-28
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6800
Brakes: BMC integrated road design
Saddle: Fizik Arione R7
Seatpost: BMC P2P aero post
Stem: 3T ARX 2
Bars: 3T Ergonova
GPS: Garmin Edge 510
GPS Mount: K-edge
Bar Tape: Fizik Superlight soft touch tape
Wheels: Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon
Tires: Continental Grand Prix 700x23c
Bottle cages: Elite bottle cages


----------



## drteming

*Blast from the Past!*

My buddy got a SL01 back about 8-9 years ago. He rode it a few times, didn't like it, tore it down, and the frame had been sitting in his garage since. I got it from him with it covered in cobwebs. After cleaning it up, the frame was basically new. I build it up with parts I had lying around. The only things I bought were the handlebar, cable/housing, and grip tape. I've only taken it around the neighborhood so far, but the brief impression is that the bottom bracket is stiff as a steel girder, but the ride is very nice with the carbon seat stay. The handling is sharper than my laid back titanium frame, but not twitchy at all.


----------



## 9W9W

I've had this for two months now and am really, really enjoying it. 
The FSA stem is a spare box item which I had laying around, that's the last part that glares back at me and says "g'head swap me!". I'd like to get either EA70 Easton to match the Easton EC70 bars, or something more squared off to match the frame shape. 

Clip on the left of stem is a mount for my Cygolite, I have it tucked under the bars when on. 

Have always wanted to do old school logo tape and this was the time to try it out. I think I'll go black lizard skin next time. 

View attachment 309675


View attachment 309676


View attachment 309677


View attachment 309678


View attachment 309679


----------



## jaseyjase




----------



## lpeque

Here's my contribution to the thread.
2015 Granfondo 02 with HED Ardennes FR.


----------



## gamenight

Some new wheels for my 2012 SL01.


----------



## spdntrxi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 768Q

Finally got all the parts & pieces together for my 2009 SLC01 ebay find, I think this bike will be in the keeper category, built it Saturday and put in 90 miles between Saturday afternoon & Sunday morning. Build includes new 6800 11 speed, 3T bars, stem & post and Fulcrum Zero's in "red passion"

View attachment 316332


----------



## addictR1

nismosr said:


> Winter get up, Ambrosio Nemesis 32H, circus monkey hubs wheelsmith spokes and glued Veloflex Criterium 22mm front and Veloflex Roubaix 24mm Rear.


sorry to bring this post back from the dead.. but how does the Ambrosio Nemesis 32H ride? are they plenty stiff?


----------



## ribbij

Mexico blue RM01. SRAM etap hydro. Cycling bliss.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bmc_master_race

*Oldie but goldie! WTB mini groupset (shifters, deraileurs, cassette)*

Here's my 2010 BMC Racemaster SLX-01. It's all done up in Maryland colors to match my kit lol.

I've been flogging it in crits, hillclimbs, road races, and even TT's for a year now. Couldn't ask for a better bike; it's fast, stiff, and comfortable enough to usually get me in the top 10. It breaks ALL the necks at races, even with some relatively ancient looking Ultegra 6600 parts :blush2:. Here is the initial build with the parts off my old TCR (which had <150 miles when that frame was destroyed in an attempted theft last year)...







































I'll throw some new pics up next time I get pretty ones like these. 

Now the bike has Rotor 3D-F cranks in a Rotor BSA30 bottom bracket, SRAM TT chainrings, SRAM 1070 11-28 cassette, and Garmin Vector S pedals. All the other parts are just as pictured. My heavy ass build still comes in at just under 18 lbs! There's huge room for improvement though, so someone please sell me a newer mini groupset :cryin::cryin:.


----------



## cpark

I pick up a Teammachine SLR02 Disc One in January.
It weighed 15 lbs and 10 oz at the bike shop without pedals, bottle cages and computer mount which is a lot lighter than I anticipated.
I did replace the crankset (shorter one), shifters and brakes with DA. I also swapped out the saddle, wheels, stem and handlebar.


----------



## 768Q

Picked up a absolutely like new 2015 Gran Fondo 01 disc at the local used bike shop last weekend, bought for the wife for better stopping power on the descents. Going to install 25mm Conti 4000 II's in place of the 28's to cut a little weight as well as install a spare Ultegra 11 speed crank & derailuers to lighten it up a bit, even it being a bit heavy at 20.5lb she loves it and for less than half the price of new can't beat it!
View attachment 322858


----------



## MattCole

*BMC SL01 Road Racer - Integrated Seat Post Clamp Split - How to remedy?*















Hi, seeking advice. My BMC SL01 Road Racer has just developed a crack on the integrated seat post clamp.

Keen to continue to use how best to remedy?

Any advice hugely appreciated.


----------



## Hackney

*Slr02*

Bought a discounted Teammachine SLR02 with 105 and stripped it down.

Built it back into this.

First time with ETAP. Very impressed.

The bike rides really quietly too. 

Very pleased after a fairly creaky Cannondale SS Eve / Chorus


----------



## Hackney

The black one was taken out by a car (with me on it). The frame has been swapped out


----------



## NEO Dan

Nice recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHoll88

My new BMC Timemachine Road 01 custom build. Enve Foundation 65s, SRAM Red eTap


----------



## jaseyjase

^ twinning...


----------



## RoadMachinist

Does anybody know how to decipher a BMC serial number? The format (at least on the modern bikes) seems to be as follows. Is there a date code (model year) buried in there somewhere?
*number letter number number letter number number number number*


----------



## Fernan2PR

My BMC RoadMachine w/ Campagnolo Chorus + Shamal 

My regards to all


----------

